# Richard Fritz: 1964 - Year of the Gang Rape



## Clem_Shady

"The following is the transcript of the ABC News program 20/20 which aired on Jan. 19th, 2000 featuring the saga of State's Attorney Richard Fritz and the election day story that appeared on our front page revealing that he and 2 others pled guilty to the rape of Carla Henning Bailey in 1964 when he was 18 and she was only 15."

*"CHRIS WALLACE What makes you think that a 15-year-old girl would willingly have sex with three young men one after another?"

"RICK FRITZ Happens all the time."*

ABC 20


----------



## bresamil

Generally I ignore what you put up Clem_Shady but in this case..

You are absolutely correct.  Rick Fritz and his friends raped Carla Bailey.  Most true countians know that as a truth.  My sister who knew them both well had absolutely no doubt that's what happened.


----------



## Themis

*Curious?*



bresamil said:


> Generally I ignore what you put up Clem_Shady but in this case..
> 
> You are absolutely correct.  Rick Fritz and his friends raped Carla Bailey.  Most true countians know that as a truth.  My sister who knew them both well had absolutely no doubt that's what happened.



Please don't panic Eveyone here knows why I joined the forum at first, and I am not going to start another "rant".
I'm just trying to find out what other people think of the man.
Do people think that he made a mistake as a young man, and then went on to be an honest, fair and dedicated pubic servant?
Or did the the crime he committed at 18, and got off virtually "scot-free" with, only embolden him to arrogantly continue into adulthood, and become a man with the belief that he could use his elected position as a means to follow his own unlawful,unethical, and immoral, personal agenda without any fear of consequence, as I believe him to to be?

I would honestly like to here othe peoples thoughts about this man.


----------



## vraiblonde

Clem_Shady said:


> *"CHRIS WALLACE What makes you think that a 15-year-old girl would willingly have sex with three young men one after another?"
> 
> "RICK FRITZ Happens all the time."*



Well, it DOES happen all the time.  Even back in the day.

I must say, however, that if a 45 year old "crime" (and I put that in quotes because of the nature and speculation) is the best dirt they can dig up on Fritz, well....

Seriously, some of you talk about it like it happened just yesterday.  If he were truly a nefarious rapist bad guy, there'd be something more recent for us to point to.



Themis said:


> Or did the the crime he committed at 18, and got off virtually "scot-free" with, only embolden him to arrogantly continue into adulthood, and become a man with the belief that he could use his elected position as a means to follow his own unlawful,unethical, and immoral, personal agenda without any fear of consequence, as I believe him to to be?


We're talking about a St. Mary's County States Attorney here, not the POTUS.  He is somewhat powerful in his little tiny pond, but a nobody in the grand scheme of things.  His 45 year old crime is well-known in this county, but the voters keep sending him back.  I think that pretty much answers your very loaded question.


----------



## Woodyspda

Well stated Vrai.


----------



## bresamil

Themis said:


> Please don't panic Eveyone here knows why I joined the forum at first, and I am not going to start another "rant".
> I'm just trying to find out what other people think of the man.
> Do people think that he made a mistake as a young man, and then went on to be an honest, fair and dedicated pubic servant?
> Or did the the crime he committed at 18, and got off virtually "scot-free" with, only embolden him to arrogantly continue into adulthood, and become a man with the belief that he could use his elected position as a means to follow his own unlawful,unethical, and immoral, personal agenda without any fear of consequence, as I believe him to to be?
> 
> I would honestly like to here othe peoples thoughts about this man.


Honestly many feel his latter actions in office rather redeemed him.

Also, unfortunately, this was not the only case of forcible gang rape committed in this county that people weren't punished severely for.  It is the only one I know of that involved Fritz.  Remember back then it wasn't popular to "confront your attackers" and get a book deal like so many do today.  Most lived with the shame.  And because of that, it just wasn't played over and over in the press to nauseate/outrage the public.  More of a shake your head and smack him in the back of his and say "don't do it again".  

And this is not the only place in the world it has happened so I don't want to hear a bunch of county bashing.


----------



## Zguy28

In the several times I've served on jury duty on criminal cases in the last few years, he has seemed like he is a very cold and smug individual. Maybe that's just in the courtroom and of course I just probably don't know him. But just my observations. (I guess you kind of have to be cold when prosecuting too)


----------



## Jigglepuff

Zguy28 said:


> In the several times I've served on jury duty on criminal cases in the last few years, he has seemed like he is a very cold and smug individual. Maybe that's just in the courtroom and of course I just probably don't know him. But just my observations. (I guess you kind of have to be cold when prosecuting too)


He also strikes me as a chicken @#$# pos. Way too many plead outs with this scum bag. So the FOP endorses this guy...WHY? There stops my donation to the FOP. I like the police support in this area...but why the hell do they support this guy?


----------



## bresamil

Zguy28 said:


> In the several times I've served on jury duty on criminal cases in the last few years, *he has seemed like he is a very cold and smug individual*. Maybe that's just in the courtroom and of course I just probably don't know him. But just my observations. (I guess you kind of have to be cold when prosecuting too)


 
He is.  Actually the word arrogant is frequently used.



Jigglepuff said:


> He also strikes me as a chicken @#$# pos. Way too many plead outs with this scum bag. So the FOP endorses this guy...WHY? There stops my donation to the FOP. I like the police support in this area...but *why the hell do they support this guy*?


 
The brotherhood.


----------



## Jigglepuff

bresamil said:


> He is.  Actually the word arrogant is frequently used.
> 
> 
> *
> The brotherhood*.



 It definitely seems so. 

Being a victim of a crime with this guy holding the reins is a joke. It's cake and ice cream for the offender with this jerk.  Just my opinion base on my dealings with "him".


----------



## vraiblonde

Jigglepuff said:


> So the FOP endorses this guy...WHY?



He's considered very pro-cop.  Take that as you will, for better or worse.



> It's cake and ice cream for the offender with this jerk.


Curious why you say that, because that is not my understanding.  Walt Dorsey was the Stet Docket King, and Fritz is a major league hard ass compared to him.


----------



## itsrequired

Themis said:


> Please don't panic Eveyone here knows why I joined the forum at first, and I am not going to start another "rant".
> I'm just trying to find out what other people think of the man.
> Do people think that he made a mistake as a young man, and then went on to be an honest, fair and dedicated pubic servant?
> Or did the the crime he committed at 18, and got off virtually "scot-free" with, only embolden him to arrogantly continue into adulthood, and become a man with the belief that he could use his elected position as a means to follow his own unlawful,unethical, and immoral, personal agenda without any fear of consequence, as I believe him to to be?
> 
> I would honestly like to here othe peoples thoughts about this man.



As a police officer, who doesn't have any stake in the current State V. Mattingly and Brown Case, I will say this.  I think Rick Fritz is a dedicated public servant.  I don't like every decision he has made, however I don't know a police officer out here that likes every decision a prosecutor makes.  There are a lot of variables when it comes to prosecuting a case, and there are a lot of considerations to be made.  It has been my experience that when Fritz makes these decisions, he makes them with the victim in mind.  

I think there was a time when Mattingly came out and attacked Fritz for tying plea agreements, (stet dockets) to donations to things like project graduation and community service.  I think there are a lot of people out there who would rather make a donation than have the points on their insurance.  Things like that show me he cares more about things going on in St. Mary's County than making some insurance company wealthy.

I've heard your one sided rants about Fritz.  I don't by your arguments.  You sound as cheap as the distorted rag that writes the one sided stories about him.  You've mis-stated his offices failures, which there are few, but neglected to speak of their accomplishments which there are many.

Again, i'm a cop, but no dog in this fight.  I'm not one of the people who are on Fritz' campaign, I haven't even been to one of his fundraisers yet.

I will be voting for Fritz.  In my estimation, he is the only person running which will have the people of St. Mary's County in mind when he takes the oath of office.  I believe that Mattingly is ONLY running and only filed because he knew he was soon to be indicted.


----------



## itsrequired

vraiblonde said:


> He's considered very pro-cop.  Take that as you will, for better or worse.
> 
> 
> Curious why you say that, because that is not my understanding.  Walt Dorsey was the Stet Docket King, and Fritz is a major league hard ass compared to him.



The FOP unanimously endorsed him.  Same reason we unanimously endorsed Cameron.  They are the best person for the job!


----------



## itsrequired

Jigglepuff said:


> It definitely seems so.
> 
> Being a victim of a crime with this guy holding the reins is a joke. It's cake and ice cream for the offender with this jerk.  Just my opinion base on my dealings with "him".



Thats not been my experience.  I know there have been several people in the last few years to get life without parole sentences.  One of them a simple bank robber.  He gets a life without parole here in St. Mary's County.  

At the same time, a career criminal bank robber/kidnapper goes to federal court and gets 19 years.  

So much for Fritz being weaker.  I think sir, your argument is without merit.


----------



## Clem_Shady

*FOP is a joke!*



itsrequired said:


> The FOP unanimously endorsed him.  Same reason we unanimously endorsed Cameron.  They are the best person for the job!



You aren't one of the guys that helped Fritz buy up all the newspapers on the night before the election and his rape case debut, are you?

Don't worry, we'll have a video production on that soon too...

By the way, how's that "Mattingly Prosecution thing" going?

Candidate is upbeat after jury's acquittal


----------



## Clem_Shady

itsrequired said:


> Thats not been my experience.  I know there have been several people in the last few years to get life without parole sentences.  One of them a simple bank robber.  He gets a life without parole here in St. Mary's County.
> 
> At the same time, a career criminal bank robber/kidnapper goes to federal court and gets 19 years.
> 
> So much for Fritz being weaker.  I think sir, your argument is without merit.



Go ahead and explain this one for us...

http://forums.somd.com/elections/213150-fritz-tough-guy-drugs.html#post4372887


----------



## Jigglepuff

itsrequired said:


> The FOP unanimously endorsed him.  Same reason we unanimously endorsed Cameron.  They are the best person for the job!



Cameron is the best man for the job for his position. I think he is the best we have had so far. I will agree with you there...based on personal experience.

I disagree with most people in the court system including Fritz. It's MY opinion. I'm not going to site the robbery cases I have been involved with (as a victim)...agree to disagree? (probably not) I don't like how he does things.  

I think an SA should be even harder on the perps than FRITZ WAY harder. You are siting a few examples out of many that got a slap on the wrist.


----------



## itsrequired

Jigglepuff said:


> Cameron is the best man for the job for his position. I think he is the best we have had so far. I will agree with you there...based on personal experience.
> 
> I disagree with most people in the court system including Fritz. It's MY opinion. I'm not going to site the robbery cases I have been involved with (as a victim)...agree to disagree? (probably not) I don't like how he does things.
> 
> I think an SA should be even harder on the perps than FRITZ WAY harder. You are siting a few examples out of many that got a slap on the wrist.



I don't know of your particular case.  I do know this, when a case is viable, it gets the best thing it can.  Sometimes, you have twelve people who don't see things with common sense.  Sorry you had a bad experience.  That is likely why you are jaded.  I wonder what problems there were with the case to begin with.


----------



## Jigglepuff

itsrequired said:


> I don't know of your particular case.  I do know this, when a case is viable, it gets the best thing it can.  Sometimes, you have twelve people who don't see things with common sense.  Sorry you had a bad experience.  That is likely why you are jaded.  I wonder what problems there were with the case to begin with.



Don't be surprised if more people "chime in" with stories. 

You seem like a nice person...thank you for your kind words.


----------



## itsrequired

Jigglepuff said:


> Don't be surprised if more people "chime in" with stories.
> 
> You seem like a nice person...thank you for your kind words.



I'm sure there will be.  The guy was a prosecutor when I became a police officer, and then was a States Attorney for 12 years after a respite in private practice.

I am sure, while I consider myself a dedicated, ethical, respectful police officer, there would be people who have caught me at a bad time as well.  I'm sorry that you were robbed to begin with, and that the system didn't get you what you deserved in the end.


----------



## bresamil

itsrequired said:


> I don't know of your particular case. I do know this, when a case is viable, it gets the best thing it can. *Sometimes, you have twelve people who don't see things with common sense*. Sorry you had a bad experience. That is likely why you are jaded. I wonder what problems there were with the case to begin with.


So true.  And many lawyers are adept at selecting jurors without common sense.


----------



## Themis

itsrequired said:


> As a police officer, who doesn't have any stake in the current State V. Mattingly and Brown Case, I will say this.  I think Rick Fritz is a dedicated public servant.  I don't like every decision he has made, however I don't know a police officer out here that likes every decision a prosecutor makes.  There are a lot of variables when it comes to prosecuting a case, and there are a lot of considerations to be made.  It has been my experience that when Fritz makes these decisions, he makes them with the victim in mind.
> 
> I think there was a time when Mattingly came out and attacked Fritz for tying plea agreements, (stet dockets) to donations to things like project graduation and community service.  I think there are a lot of people out there who would rather make a donation than have the points on their insurance.  Things like that show me he cares more about things going on in St. Mary's County than making some insurance company wealthy.
> 
> I've heard your one sided rants about Fritz.  I don't by your arguments.  You sound as cheap as the distorted rag that writes the one sided stories about him.  You've mis-stated his offices failures, which there are few, but neglected to speak of their accomplishments which there are many.
> 
> Again, i'm a cop, but no dog in this fight.  I'm not one of the people who are on Fritz' campaign, I haven't even been to one of his fundraisers yet.
> 
> I will be voting for Fritz.  In my estimation, he is the only person running which will have the people of St. Mary's County in mind when he takes the oath of office.  I believe that Mattingly is ONLY running and only filed because he knew he was soon to be indicted.


The reason I stpped posting the way that I did in the beginning was because I realized I wasn't willing to listen to other peoples honest thoughts about Fritz, I also realized that if many people thought the way I do then we wouldn't be arguing about the man because he would have been votoed out of office a long time ago.
Walter Dorey statred project graduation many years ago, and  to his credit Fritz has continued with the program because I don't think anyone thinks that it does anything but good for our communty.
You won't believe me when I say that I am not now nor have I ever been a close friend of Mattingly. I really didn't know much about him except for the things I heard from others and a few newspaper articles about some of his cases. We are to this day just acquaintanc's of one another.
You also won't believe me when i say that he told me in 2006 that he intended to run for the office of SA that year and was side tracked helping his cousin Shane Mattingly run for election but that he fully intended to run this year.I don't think that he was criticizing Fritz for using doantions for traffic offenses becase evryone knew about that,a nd that Dorsey had been the one to begin the practice. I think he was trying to say that money was being donated in lieu of much more serious offenses, and not all of it ended up going to the worthy causes you mentioned.
That's all I am going to say now, but I am going to print Mattingly's version of what happened at the first trial, I am going to put a link to some interesting comments made by Walter Dorsey before Fritz was elected in 1998. and the real reason Fritz pulled his office out of the Mattingly case.

Trial Highlights: July 23, 2010
These highlights were provided bv John Mattingly 
* No "victim" had filed any complaint or charges against Mattlngly or Brown. All charges were initiated by the State's Attorney's Office.
* .The so-called "victims" admitted their stories had changed after being coached by Assistant State's Attorney Daniel J. White. 
* White had made three visits to the victims, coaching their testimony prior to giving a statement.
* Numerous witnesses stated that White had threatened them in an effort to influence- their testimony.
* So corrupt was the "investigation" of Mattingly and Brown that no law enforcement witnesses were called by the State in its case. After a one and a half year "investigation," costing the taxpayers untold hundreds of thousands of dollars, the prosecutor could not call a single cop to the stand. In fact, Mattingly had to subpoena the cops in order for the jury to hear the bizarre and corrupt investigation which had incurred.
* Mattingly had met with the specially assigned prosecutors on two separate occasions for over ten hours prior to trial.
Mattingly actually requested to meet with the prosecutors to explain what really happened. In fact, Mattingly offered to give his proffer under oath with a court reporter present. In response to Mattingly's proffer, the State merely changed its version of events and theory of the case twice before trial.
* As a result of Mattingly's trial subpoena of the Sheriff's Office, the week before trial, magically a covert file was found. Two business days before trial, a report was uncovered which corroborated Mattingly's version of events. This report was taken 'by Det. Ray (who presumably because of his honesty in reporting the "first" story by the so-called "victims" was promptly removed from the case). Det. Ray's report reported the initial contact with "victim" Shirley Gilliam." Det. Ray was accompanied by Assistant State's Attorney Daniel J .White. Interestingly, Ray's report not only corroborated Mattingly's version of events, but further listed the Complainant as "Assistant State's Attorney Daniel J.-White." This report was over one year old.
* It should be particularly noted that Mattingly challenged the State to produce more police reports as early as March of this year. In response to the direct inquiry by Hon. Sean D. Wallace, in open court, as to whether the State had more police reports, White stated that he had given them all to Mattingly ("actually twice your Honor"). This, of course, was a lie. White had
failed to give many reports. More importantly, White was present when the critical interview was taken by Det. Ray. White lied and buried the report.
* Capt. *Alioto*, called as a witness not by the State; but by Mattingly, was asked why he gathered no evidence of the alleged forgery, he stated that he didn't need evidence. .
* Mattingly, waiving his rights, took the stand in his own defense. The State could not impeach or rebut Mattingly. In fact, the State called no witnesses to rebut nor offered any evidence to impeach Mattingly. .
* Following 'a four-day trial, Mattingly was acquitted of all charges.

Welcome to St. Mary's Today Online Edition!


Welcome to St. Mary's Today Online Edition!

Outsider gets case against St. Mary's County state's attorney's | Daily Record, The (Baltimore) | Find Articles at BNET

Dorsey Blasts Fritz Over Failing To Account For Drug Funds


----------



## itsrequired

Themis said:


> The reason I stpped posting the way that I did in the beginning was because I realized I wasn't willing to listen to other peoples honest thoughts about Fritz, I also realized that if many people thought the way I do then we wouldn't be arguing about the man because he would have been votoed out of office a long time ago.
> Walter Dorey statred project graduation many years ago, and  to his credit Fritz has continued with the program because I don't think anyone thinks that it does anything but good for our communty.
> You won't believe me when I say that I am not now nor have I ever been a close friend of Mattingly. I really didn't know much about him except for the things I heard from others and a few newspaper articles about some of his cases. We are to this day just acquaintanc's of one another.
> You also won't believe me when i say that he told me in 2006 that he intended to run for the office of SA that year and was side tracked helping his cousin Shane Mattingly run for election but that he fully intended to run this year.I don't think that he was criticizing Fritz for using doantions for traffic offenses becase evryone knew about that,a nd that Dorsey had been the one to begin the practice. I think he was trying to say that money was being donated in lieu of much more serious offenses, and not all of it ended up going to the worthy causes you mentioned.



I was a friend of John Mattingly's.  I know that John Mattingly never intended to run for States Attorney, and didn't even want to come back to St. Mary's County after law school.  I also know that the ONLY reason john decided to run for States Attorney is because he would be able to put up the very cloud of suspicion that is there now.  This case should have been prosecuted by the original prosecutor, and there would have been a different outcome.


So, as a person who KNOWS John, I think sir your hatred for Fritz makes you tell lies and distort the truth.  You are either the person himself, or no better than Kenny!
There is another case however, and we shall see what happens there.


----------



## Themis

itsrequired said:


> I was a friend of John Mattingly's.  I know that John Mattingly never intended to run for States Attorney, and didn't even want to come back to St. Mary's County after law school.  I also know that the ONLY reason john decided to run for States Attorney is because he would be able to put up the very cloud of suspicion that is there now.  This case should have been prosecuted by the original prosecutor, and there would have been a different outcome.
> 
> 
> So, as a person who KNOWS John, I think sir your hatred for Fritz makes you tell lies and distort the truth.  You are either the person himself, or no better than Kenny!
> There is another case however, and we shall see what happens there.


I haven't lied to you or anyone else.
Was Walter Dorsey lying about Fritz when he made his statements in 1998. I am not going let you bait me into an argument.I stand by my statement about Mattingly's intention to run before this trouble began because He told me so years ago.I don't hate Fritz but I loathe what I think he has done whenever he has felt anyone one was threatening his position.Incidents of impropriety have popped up throughout Fritz's career. it's too bad that Rossignol's rag was the only one that would print some of the stuff he did and it's also too bad that he insisted on injecting his opinions into his news articles because he did cloud the facts of what happened. For month's he turned on Mattingly  and wrote some terrible conjectures about him, but he was always careful to make sure the words he was distorting were someone elses. In the end he showed that he was the kind of man everyone already knew him to be when he conveniently sold out a few month's before the election to a man who was facing a possible prison sentence of over 50 years, and who had pled guilty on a plea bargain deal to recieve asentence of what? He made the deal over two years ago and still has not been sentenced. I'm sure that every millionaire bar owner in America dreams of owning a Rag like the St mary's Today. Do you think Danny White did nothing wrong even after two sworn affidavits were given to the judge by two grand jury witness's accusing him of trying to influence their testimony,and then published unaltered by Rossignol.These are not the only affidavits filed by grand jury witness's about Whites conduct in this case. Or the fact that prosecution witness's at the first trial had to admit that he had them alter their original statements in the case so that they would fit the charges. Was the sheriff's detective lying about taking the witness's original statements that suddenly appeared just two days before the trial began.
I wonder what Capt. Alioto meant when he stated on the stand " I don't need any evidence". I can think of at least two more  recent cases where the SA's office actions were questionable at best. It's hard for me to believe that Fritz's staff did the things they did right under his nose with out his knowledge, but it is possible. There is at least one more trial coming up and it's not inconceivable that Mattingly will be convicted, But if Danny White procurred his evidence the same way he did in the first trial, by maufacturing it and there is every reason to think he did then Mattingly will again be acquitted, and I'm sure that you, and all of Mattingly's detractors will attribute it to slick lawyers and not the facts that come out in the trial. If Mattingly is cleared on all these charges I'm sure that Fritz will be attributed to Danny Whites actions, and the incompetence of the special prosecutor. I may have made a mistake by going after Fritz instead of White. But it's still really hard to believe that White did the things he did without his boss's knowledge. I'm sure its happened before and if in the end the facts bear this possibility out I will personally apologize to Mr. Fritz. The trial transcript from the first trial is out, and I am trying to optain a copy of it, and if the facts of the trial are any different  than Mattingly stated after the trial I will say so.
If you want to continue this discussinon I will be glad to do so on private messaging.
I promised these people on the forum I woudn't do this any more, so good night.

I do think that Sheriff Cameron has done a great job in his first term, and I hope he intends to stays here as Sheriff for many years to come.


----------



## The-TRUTH

"There is at least one more trial coming up and it's not inconceivable that Mattingly will be convicted"

The fact is there are two more Felony Jury trials coming for Mr Mattingly!


This is Themis's quote about Mr. Mattingly's upcoming Felony Jury Trial. If there is no concern about Mr.Mattingly's indictments being concrete why make the statement. 

I'm sure our local justice system will prevail!


----------



## Themis

The-TRUTH said:


> "There is at least one more trial coming up and it's not inconceivable that Mattingly will be convicted"
> 
> The fact is there are two more Felony Jury trials coming for Mr Mattingly!
> 
> 
> This is Themis's quote about Mr. Mattingly's upcoming Felony Jury Trial. If there is no concern about Mr.Mattingly's indictments being concrete why make the statement.
> 
> I'm sure our local justice system will prevail!



I think everyone understood what I was saying. EXCEPT YOU! 
I think you  are confused because of the concrete beteen your ears.
Let me make a simple analogy of my remarks for you.
Lets say you were arrested and charged with having some small amount of intelligence, and faced prison time for having it(intelligence).You realized you were going to have to hire an attorney and spend hundreds of thousands of dollars to defend yourself aqainst these unfounded charges, because you knew for a fact that you lack any form of intelligence.
While you were waiting to go to trial for these spurious charges you would worry because there was always the chance that the prosecution would convince the jury that you did possess a  small amount of intelligence,
and your stupid A-- would have to sit in jail for something you knew you didn't do. Do you think you understand the meaning of my comments now?

Have you found out yet how to use the private messaging feature of the forum. You haven't responded to my private messages,. M.aybe you have and don't care to continue this privately


----------



## The-TRUTH

Themis said:


> I think everyone understood what I was saying. EXCEPT YOU!
> I think you  are confused because of the concrete beteen your ears.
> Let me make a simple analogy of my remarks for you.
> Lets say you were arrested and charged with having some small amount of intelligence, and faced prison time for having it(intelligence).You realized you were going to have to hire an attorney and spend hundreds of thousands of dollars to defend yourself aqainst these unfounded charges, because you knew for a fact that you lack any form of intelligence.
> While you were waiting to go to trial for these spurious charges you would worry because there was always the chance that the prosecution would convince the jury that you did possess a  small amount of intelligence,
> and your stupid A-- would have to sit in jail for something you knew you didn't do. Do you think you understand the meaning of my comments now?
> 
> Have you found out yet how to use the private messaging feature of the forum. You haven't responded to my private messages,. M.aybe you have and don't care to continue this privately



I definately know how to use the private messaging feature. No messages for me from you!!. Maybe you are shuffling to many user names to get it straight MR. Brown/Mattingly/Rossignol. that should have covered it11


----------



## Themis

The-TRUTH said:


> I definately know how to use the private messaging feature. No messages for me from you!!. Maybe you are shuffling to many user names to get it straight MR. Brown/Mattingly/Rossignol. that should have covered it11




You too seem to have a number of pseudonym's. I sent my invitation to one of your other ones. I have corrected my error. 
It's bad enough you keep calling me Brown, or Mattingly but Rossignol is going too far. Every one knows that Rossignol is a scum sucking low life, and I know that Rossignol is standing on your shoulders.
Why no comment on my accurate analogy of your earlier statements?

 
"I shot the Sheriff, but I DID NOT shoot the Deputeeeeeee"


----------



## itsrequired

Themis said:


> Was Walter Dorsey lying about Fritz when he made his statements in 1998.
> *I am a gentelman sir, and will not allow you to have me speak ill of the dead.*
> 
> I am not going let you bait me into an argument.I stand by my statement about Mattingly's intention to run before this trouble began because He told me so years ago.
> 
> *Because as you said, your not a friend, just an aquaintance.  So you are the only person he shared this sentiment with, some aquaintance.*
> 
> *I don't hate Fritz but I loathe what I think he has done whenever he has felt anyone one was threatening his position.*
> 
> *Right.... so tell me exactly what he did to Joe Mattingly who ran against him?  Tell me what he did to the Legal Eagle who was running against him?  Tell me what he did to Shane who you said was seeking the position?*
> 
> 
> 
> Incidents of impropriety have popped up throughout Fritz's career. it's too bad that Rossignol's rag was the only one that would print some of the stuff he did and it's also too bad that he insisted on injecting his opinions into his news articles because he did cloud the facts of what happened.
> 
> *Well, we agree that there is nothing credible from Rossignol.  Why you would use him as a source is beyond belief.*
> 
> For month's he turned on Mattingly  and wrote some terrible conjectures about him, but he was always careful to make sure the words he was distorting were someone elses. In the end he showed that he was the kind of man everyone already knew him to be when he conveniently sold out a few month's before the election to a man who was facing a possible prison sentence of over 50 years, and who had pled guilty on a plea bargain deal to recieve asentence of what? He made the deal over two years ago and still has not been sentenced. I'm sure that every millionaire bar owner in America dreams of owning a Rag like the St mary's Today. Do you think Danny White did nothing wrong even after two sworn affidavits were given to the judge by two grand jury witness's accusing him of trying to influence their testimony,and then published unaltered by Rossignol.These are not the only affidavits filed by grand jury witness's about Whites conduct in this case. Or the fact that prosecution witness's at the first trial had to admit that he had them alter their original statements in the case so that they would fit the charges. Was the sheriff's detective lying about taking the witness's original statements that suddenly appeared just two days before the trial began.
> I wonder what Capt. Alioto meant when he stated on the stand " I don't need any evidence". I can think of at least two more  recent cases where the SA's office actions were questionable at best. It's hard for me to believe that Fritz's staff did the things they did right under his nose with out his knowledge, but it is possible. There is at least one more trial coming up and it's not inconceivable that Mattingly will be convicted, But if Danny White procurred his evidence the same way he did in the first trial, by maufacturing it and there is every reason to think he did then Mattingly will again be acquitted, and I'm sure that you, and all of Mattingly's detractors will attribute it to slick lawyers and not the facts that come out in the trial. If Mattingly is cleared on all these charges I'm sure that Fritz will be attributed to Danny Whites actions, and the incompetence of the special prosecutor. I may have made a mistake by going after Fritz instead of White. But it's still really hard to believe that White did the things he did without his boss's knowledge. I'm sure its happened before and if in the end the facts bear this possibility out I will personally apologize to Mr. Fritz. The trial transcript from the first trial is out, and I am trying to optain a copy of it, and if the facts of the trial are any different  than Mattingly stated after the trial I will say so.
> If you want to continue this discussinon I will be glad to do so on private messaging.
> I promised these people on the forum I woudn't do this any more, so good night.
> 
> I do think that Sheriff Cameron has done a great job in his first term, and I hope he intends to stays here as Sheriff for many years to come.



You need to start your apologies then.


----------



## Themis

*Was Walter Dorsey lying about Fritz when he made his statements in 1998.
I am a gentelman sir, and will not allow you to have me speak ill of the dead.*
Your reply speaks volumes about what you think.

*Because as you said, your not a friend, just an aquaintance. So you are the only person he shared this sentiment with, some aquaintance.*

I'm know that there are plenty of other people who know about Mattingly's ambitions concerning the SAs office in 06, in and out of Leonardtown. The Legal Professionals in Leonardtown are known to have selective memories. Maybe it soothes their conscience's, and maybe it helps them protect the guilty. They don't want anyone to turn over their honey pot.




*Right.... so tell me exactly what he did to Joe Mattingly who ran against him? Tell me what he did to the Legal Eagle who was running against him? Tell me what he did to Shane who you said was seeking the position?*

I don't know that he did anything to Joe Mattingly in 98.
I do know what his former boss told people Fritz had done to slander Eddie Bailey, and Wayne Pettit before an election,(which they both lost) and then was proven to have lied about requesting  the State Police to investigate their activities when the letter of request Fritz sent the State police was uncovered.
Never said Shane was running for SA, said he was running for election in 06
He was running for a Judgeship.
Let me ask you a question
Why do you think your hero suddenly resigned his job as Asst. SA when his boss insisted after months of being stonewalled that he account for over $3,000.00 in missing state funds that  only Fritz had access to?



*Well, we agree that there is nothing credible from Rossignol. Why you would use him as a source is beyond belief.*
Never said his stories weren't credible. The  information he used against Mattingly months ago was given to him by the SA's office. How was he to know that the informatin he received from them was fabricated. I said he distorted facts with personal opinions, and conjecture, and by doing so
clouded many of the facts he was reporting. He was the only local news source that would print stories about controversial subjects, and people.
If he had just printed the stories without over sensationalizing them he probably would have been more respected, and sold more papers because the subject matter alone was enough to hold peoples interest. To his discredit nobody ever accused Rosslignol of being any thing but what he was. He was the one who decided to run is paper like a rag.
Why do you think that not one word, good, bad, or otherwise about your hero has appeared in that paper ever since the unsentenced ex felon purchased it ( I'm surprised he isn't buying full page ads).

You said before that the first trial would have turned out differently if the original prosecuter had tried it. I agree with that because if you were referring to Fritz he would have at best,  been made to look like a man who didn't know what was going on in his office, right under his nose.
If you were referring to Danny White there would have been no ensuing trials, because he would have left that court room in hand cuffs and facing his own indictments for his actions in the Mattingly case. The trial that  opens next week will end the same as the first one because Danny White couldn't find the evidence he needed. So he manufactured it. With the help of a sheriffs investigator (at least in the land theft case) I may add.


*You need to start your apologies then. *
I think you're asking me to do that a bit prematurely.

Now that you've decided to inject your "I Don't have a dog in this fight, but".
I said before that I think the sheriff is doing a great job with his department.
But he still has a problem with some of the investigators in his department who have proven to be bad apples. We read about their transgressions, and then no more. Why!

Voorhaar, Fritz, Alioto, Doolan, Long, Merican, Meyers, Willenborg, Young

 Your's wouldn"t happen to be one of the names listed above would it?


----------



## The-TRUTH

Themis said:


> You too seem to have a number of pseudonym's. I sent my invitation to one of your other ones. I have corrected my error.
> It's bad enough you keep calling me Brown, or Mattingly but Rossignol is going too far. Every one knows that Rossignol is a scum sucking low life, and I know that Rossignol is standing on your shoulders.
> Why no comment on my accurate analogy of your earlier statements?
> 
> 
> "I shot the Sheriff, but I DID NOT shoot the Deputeeeeeee"



Lets see! As far as your analogy of my statement goes I cant comprehend the need to invest so much to defend my freedom or livelihood because of multiple indictments because I would never place myself or my family for that matter in that unlikely position. Our Justice system is set up to be fair and just for the public(even though it does not always function correctly). If multiple Grand jury's felt that Mr mattingly/Mr. Brown were guilty there was some magnitude to these accusations. The only reason Mr. Mattingly avoided felony charges in the last trial was because of uncredible witness's. I believe next week will provide a completely different ending. I guess we will soon see!!


----------



## Clem_Shady

The-TRUTH said:


> Lets see! As far as your analogy of my statement goes I cant comprehend the need to invest so much to defend my freedom or livelihood because of multiple indictments because I would never place myself or my family for that matter in that unlikely position. Our Justice system is set up to be fair and just for the public(even though it does not always function correctly). If multiple Grand jury's felt that Mr mattingly/Mr. Brown were guilty there was some magnitude to these accusations. The only reason Mr. Mattingly avoided felony charges in the last trial was because of uncredible witness's. I believe next week will provide a completely different ending. I guess we will soon see!!



You know, when I watch all those cop and lawyer shows like Law & Order, it's always the "prosecution's" job to screen the witnesses and decide if the case will hold up before going to court. If not, it doesn't go forward.

Some real genius at work on this Mattingly thing.


----------



## Themis

The-TRUTH said:


> Lets see! As far as your analogy of my statement goes I cant comprehend the need to invest so much to defend my freedom or livelihood because of multiple indictments because I would never place myself or my family for that matter in that unlikely position. Our Justice system is set up to be fair and just for the public(even though it does not always function correctly). If multiple Grand jury's felt that Mr mattingly/Mr. Brown were guilty there was some magnitude to these accusations. The only reason Mr. Mattingly avoided felony charges in the last trial was because of uncredible witness's. I believe next week will provide a completely different ending. I guess we will soon see!!



LOOK EVERYBODY "THE-TRUFF" has admitted that our justice sytem doen't always function properly. she is admitting that John Mattingly is innocent
killingme Sorry, I just couldn't resist).

Your lack of comprehension is obvious. I'm sure John Mattingly feels the same way you do about putting his whole life in jepardy.
Let me try to splain this one last time Luceee. 
*YOU ARE ACCUSED OF SOMETHING YOU DIDN'T DO. YOU ARE GIVEN THE CHOICE OF (A)-  LYING,BY SAYING YOU DID It, AND GETTING OFF WITH A SLAP ON THE WRIST BUT RUINING YOUR REPUTATION IN THE PROCESS, OR (B)- FIGHTING THE CHARGES TO PROVE YOUR INNOCENSE.*
I'm sure you would have taken option (*A*), as I believe most people  would do when faced with the choice  of (A)-  realizing what it will cost them to fight the charges, and (B)- If they do spend the money there will still be a chance they could be found guilty(unjustly) anyway. I hope you don't think that Fritz's office isn't aware of the things I just said. Every prosecutor in the country uses these tactics with charges they think are legitimate, but aren't sure their evidence will prove them right in court. Prosecutors like Fritz, and White also use them unjustly as they have done in the Mattingly case. Mattingly has been offered a number of deals by the prosecutors in his case since before the time of his first trial, and he has rejected them all.
One of the provisions  of the Fifth Ammendment to the  U.S. Constitution  called for the Grand Jury process  to determine if a prosecutor has enough evidence to to obtain an indictment in a crime that is considered greater than a misdemeanor. The Grand Jury does not determine innocence or guilt in a case.
Modern Grand Juries are concidered nothing more than a rubber stamp for prosecutors because even though they have the power to question evidence presented by a prosecutor, they rarely do so. They leave the decision about  the validity of evidence presented to a Petit Jury to decide. The Grand Jury's in Mattingly case had nothing to go on except the evidence presented to them by Danny White's witness's, many of them such as yourself had been coached on how to testify by White before they appeared before the Grand Jury's.
Unlike you, most of the other witness's didn't have a previous friendly relationship with Mr. White, and weren't stupid enough to file  a false claim against Mattingly before the results of the case were final. That stupid mistake is going to cost you dearly.

Here are some links verifying the Grand Jury process on a federal level, and in maryland 
FindLaw: U.S. Constitution: Fifth Amendment

http://www.fas.org/sgp/crs/misc/95-1135.pdf

http://www.courts.state.md.us/juryservice/grandjury.pdf

 Mattingly didn't "avoid the felony charges" at his first trial. Thats why there was a trial. He proved the charge were false. The reason Mattingly was aquitted at the first trial wasn't because of "unreliable witness's", or because the special prosecutor screwed up the case. The testimony of the states own witness's and a sheriffs detective proved that Danny White had changed the evidence so that it would  fit the charges he had made against Mattingly. These facts are now a matter of public record.
The results of the next trial will be the same because Danny White got the states  evidence in the upcoming case case the same way he did for the first trial.
When Mattingly is aquitted next week, the rest of the charges will be dropped to save the State further embarrassment.
So why don't you please shut up until after the results of next weeks trial
are known.
After that we won't hear from you for another 6 years

P. S. I've been forgettin to tell you to say "HI" to Mr. S for me Mrs. S.


----------



## Woodyspda

Clem_Shady said:


> You know, when I watch all those cop and lawyer shows like Law & Order, it's always the "prosecution's" job to screen the witnesses and decide if the case will hold up before going to court. If not, it doesn't go forward.
> 
> Some real genius at work on this Mattingly thing.



Mr. Rossignol.... it appears you have way to much time on your hands now. 

Your opinion is worthless. I base that assumption on your literary prowess in your past business endeavor and the videos you've been posting recently.


----------



## Woodyspda

Themis, you forgot C: you're delusional or D: your a gambler.


----------



## Themis

Woodyspda said:


> Themis, you forgot C: you're delusional or D: your a gambler.


Didn't forget them, didn't need them!


----------



## The-TRUTH

Themis said:


> LOOK EVERYBODY "THE-TRUFF" has admitted that our justice sytem doen't always function properly. she is admitting that John Mattingly is innocent
> killingme Sorry, I just couldn't resist).
> 
> Your lack of comprehension is obvious. I'm sure John Mattingly feels the same way you do about putting his whole life in jepardy.
> Let me try to splain this one last time Luceee.
> *YOU ARE ACCUSED OF SOMETHING YOU DIDN'T DO. YOU ARE GIVEN THE CHOICE OF (A)-  LYING,BY SAYING YOU DID It, AND GETTING OFF WITH A SLAP ON THE WRIST BUT RUINING YOUR REPUTATION IN THE PROCESS, OR (B)- FIGHTING THE CHARGES TO PROVE YOUR INNOCENSE.*
> I'm sure you would have taken option (*A*), as I believe most people  would do when faced with the choice  of (A)-  realizing what it will cost them to fight the charges, and (B)- If they do spend the money there will still be a chance they could be found guilty(unjustly) anyway. I hope you don't think that Fritz's office isn't aware of the things I just said. Every prosecutor in the country uses these tactics with charges they think are legitimate, but aren't sure their evidence will prove them right in court. Prosecutors like Fritz, and White also use them unjustly as they have done in the Mattingly case. Mattingly has been offered a number of deals by the prosecutors in his case since before the time of his first trial, and he has rejected them all.
> One of the provisions  of the Fifth Ammendment to the  U.S. Constitution  called for the Grand Jury process  to determine if a prosecutor has enough evidence to to obtain an indictment in a crime that is considered greater than a misdemeanor. The Grand Jury does not determine innocence or guilt in a case.
> Modern Grand Juries are concidered nothing more than a rubber stamp for prosecutors because even though they have the power to question evidence presented by a prosecutor, they rarely do so. They leave the decision about  the validity of evidence presented to a Petit Jury to decide. The Grand Jury's in Mattingly case had nothing to go on except the evidence presented to them by Danny White's witness's, many of them such as yourself had been coached on how to testify by White before they appeared before the Grand Jury's.
> Unlike you, most of the other witness's didn't have a previous friendly relationship with Mr. White, and weren't stupid enough to file  a false claim against Mattingly before the results of the case were final. That stupid mistake is going to cost you dearly.
> 
> Here are some links verifying the Grand Jury process on a federal level, and in maryland
> FindLaw: U.S. Constitution: Fifth Amendment
> 
> http://www.fas.org/sgp/crs/misc/95-1135.pdf
> 
> http://www.courts.state.md.us/juryservice/grandjury.pdf
> 
> Mattingly didn't "avoid the felony charges" at his first trial. Thats why there was a trial. He proved the charge were false. The reason Mattingly was aquitted at the first trial wasn't because of "unreliable witness's", or because the special prosecutor screwed up the case. The testimony of the states own witness's and a sheriffs detective proved that Danny White had changed the evidence so that it would  fit the charges he had made against Mattingly. These facts are now a matter of public record.
> The results of the next trial will be the same because Danny White got the states  evidence in the upcoming case case the same way he did for the first trial.
> When Mattingly is aquitted next week, the rest of the charges will be dropped to save the State further embarrassment.
> So why don't you please shut up until after the results of next weeks trial
> are known.
> After that we won't hear from you for another 6 years
> 
> P. S. I've been forgettin to tell you to say "HI" to Mr. S for me Mrs. S.



I beleive you are the one that is confused. Wake up and smell the coffee or did John not wake you up in time!!

Explain this according to this link  John Mattingly, Jr. v. Richard Fritz :: Justia Dockets & Filings Here is a a cival case John Mattingly brought to the US Circuit court charging The SA office along with the Sheriffs office, Tim Cameron, Danny White, Rich Fritz etc. This case made it NO WHERE! why because it has no validity!   Now this is a Federal Judge that threw this case out imediately. So the only thing Mr. Mattingly can do is appeal, appeal, and appeal. 

So When the convictions drop next week maybe you can get a cell right next to your partner! and we wont be hearing any more nonsense from you or the rest of your alter egos!  


Say hello to John, Daniel, And of course Ken!!


----------



## Themis

The-TRUTH said:


> I beleive you are the one that is confused. Wake up and smell the coffee or did John not wake you up in time!!
> 
> Explain this according to this link  John Mattingly, Jr. v. Richard Fritz :: Justia Dockets & Filings Here is a a cival case John Mattingly brought to the US Circuit court charging The SA office along with the Sheriffs office, Tim Cameron, Danny White, Rich Fritz etc. This case made it NO WHERE! why because it has no validity!   Now this is a Federal Judge that threw this case out imediately. So the only thing Mr. Mattingly can do is appeal, appeal, and appeal.
> 
> So When the convictions drop next week maybe you can get a cell right next to your partner! and we wont be hearing any more nonsense from you or the rest of your alter egos!
> 
> 
> Say hello to John, Daniel, And of course Ken!!



Having a case dismissed in Federal Court at the first proceeding is not an unusual occurance, especially when the defendants are  masquerading as Law Enforcement Professionals. Most  Judges don't want to upset the
 "Brotherhood".
The same thing happened when Rossignol's Lawsuit went to trial.
He won on appeal.
You seem to be running out of things to say that pertain to the actual
cases comming up
Since you have already found them guilty in the court of Sp---ger what are you planning on sentencing them to Judge Crystal?
If you really want to punish them you could give them a choice of having to listen to your idiotic, demented ravings for 24 hours, or the more humanitarian choice of life in prison.
I think that they woiuld choose life in prison. But if they decided to listen to you for more than one second, they could get the sentence overturned because it would be considered "Cruel and Unusaual Punishment"
I started out mad at your husband for being a part of your extorton scheme. Now I just feel sorry for him for being married to you. That's more punishment then any man deserves


----------



## The-TRUTH

Its amazing that you really feel like you know who i am when in fact you are greatly mistaken(you are are on most subjects).I have told you before I have no Idea who the Sprangers are other than I see they have a cival case against Mr. Mattingly and Mr. Brown on Maryland Judiciary site. Obviously you have big issues with this person and you feel the need to post this in retaliation of some sort. The fact is you post slanderous threads against Fritz on a daily basis but take offense when anyone post's the same against Mr. Mattingly, Whle maintaining the story that you are only an accuaintance. I believe everyone on this forum would agree YOU are Directly affiliated with Mr. Mattingly, Mr. Brown, Ken Rossignol.  

Anyone care to Chime in??


----------



## Themis

The-TRUTH said:


> Its amazing that you really feel like you know who i am when in fact you are greatly mistaken(you are are on most subjects).I have told you before I have no Idea who the Sprangers are other than I see they have a cival case against Mr. Mattingly and Mr. Brown on Maryland Judiciary site. Obviously you have big issues with this person and you feel the need to post this in retaliation of some sort. The fact is you post slanderous threads against Fritz on a daily basis but take offense when anyone post's the same against Mr. Mattingly, Whle maintaining the story that you are only an accuaintance. I believe everyone on this forum would agree YOU are Directly affiliated with Mr. Mattingly, Mr. Brown, Ken Rossignol.
> 
> Anyone care to Chime in??


I don't denie being connected with them, but I still am not a close friend of either . I explained to them  my purpose for becoming involved in this mess, and they agreed to give me information to make public because if thay had done so themselves the reaction would have been negative, especially toward Mattingly because of his candidacy.
As it turns out there are still a few people who think I am one of them.
When you started responding to my threads about Fritz I believed that you were Fritz/White or someone in the SA's Office doing their dirty work for them to discredit my threads because you seemed to actually have enough information about the case to present counterpoints that someone who was just an observer to this debate could undrerstand, and give thought to.That ended when you started attacking Brown and his family personally. I don't know anything about the Spranger's personally, and wouldn't know them if they passed me on the street today, nor would they know me. You started sounding dumber, and dumber(like the movie made a number of years ago with you in mind). I called Daniel and asked him who could have a personal hatred for him bad enough to slander not only him, but everyone they knew was related to him. Daniel could think of only one name(CS). He then went on to tell me about his former friendship with you. He told me what you told him about your relationship with Danny White and that White had made the  dog biting your neighbor incident that you were charged with  disappear, and that your huband worked on Whites personal vehicles. He told me about your business arrangement on the property, and that it had started off being a partnership to subdivide and improve the property, and that you had wriiten a letter asking that he and Mattingly buy out your remaining interest in the land.
He told me that they had lived up to the terms of buying you out until White had you perjure yourself to the Grand Jury so that you could file the lawsuit charging them with fraud. Your call to Mattingly some weeks ago, and your visit to Daniels home where you  put on your vulgar, pitiful display to him in front of his children, and a number of  his friends because your husband had found out about yours and Daniels brief  personal interlude.
If you check the case files on the lawsuit filed by the Sprangers in Dec. 2009 there is now a *counter **suit *filed 8/27/10 by Mattingly/Brown that everyone can see, but you already knew about because you were served with the papers last week. The only other people that I thought could have a motive to get personally involved in this affair as you have done might be relatives of Fritz or White but they wouldn't know some of the personal information about Brown that a former friend would. Ive noticed in your rants that you don,t have much to say about Mattingly, or his family and you don't seem to know much about him personally..
If by  some small chance I am wrong about who you are it's because it's such a logcal conclusion to come to.
I thought I was wrong  once before, but  then I discoverd I was mistaken.
So please excuse me if I don't buy what you're trying to sell.

I just found out that according to a story on the Bay Net your hero (Fritz)  is accusing the Town Hall Alliance of sample ballot fraud (?)his next move will probably be to sic the  sample fraud gestopo on  them.
The man see's fraud everywhere.
Fritz must be pissed off because he thinks he's the only elected official in Leonardtown who's allowed to commit fraud.
I'm sure it would have nothing to do with his love affair with Rossignol.
Yeah Right!


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Themis said:


> I don't denie being connected with them, but I still am not a close friend of either . I explained to them  my purpose for becoming involved in this mess, and they agreed to give me information to make public because if thay had done so themselves the reaction would have been negative, especially toward Mattingly because of his candidacy.
> As it turns out there are still a few people who think I am one of them.
> When you started responding to my threads about Fritz I believed that you were Fritz/White or someone in the SA's Office doing their dirty work for them to discredit my threads because you seemed to actually have enough information about the case to present counterpoints that someone who was just an observer to this debate could undrerstand, and give thought to.That ended when you started attacking Brown and his family personally. I don't know anything about the Spranger's personally, and wouldn't know them if they passed me on the street today, nor would they know me. You started sounding dumber, and dumber(like the movie made a number of years ago with you in mind). I called Daniel and asked him who could have a personal hatred for him bad enough to slander not only him, but everyone they knew was related to him. Daniel could think of only one name(CS). He then went on to tell me about his former friendship with you. He told me what you told him about your relationship with Danny White and that White had made the  dog biting your neighbor incident that you were charged with  disappear, and that your huband worked on Whites personal vehicles. He told me about your business arrangement on the property, and that it had started off being a partnership to subdivide and improve the property, and that you had wriiten a letter asking that he and Mattingly buy out your remaining interest in the land.
> He told me that they had lived up to the terms of buying you out until White had you perjure yourself to the Grand Jury so that you could file the lawsuit charging them with fraud. Your call to Mattingly some weeks ago, and your visit to Daniels home where you  put on your vulgar, pitiful display to him in front of his children, and a number of  his friends because your husband had found out about yours and Daniels brief  personal interlude.
> If you check the case files on the lawsuit filed by the Sprangers in Dec. 2009 there is now a *counter **suit *filed 8/27/10 by Mattingly/Brown that everyone can see, but you already knew about because you were served with the papers last week. The only other people that I thought could have a motive to get personally involved in this affair as you have done might be relatives of Fritz or White but they wouldn't know some of the personal information about Brown that a former friend would. Ive noticed in your rants that you don,t have much to say about Mattingly, or his family and you don't seem to know much about him personally..
> If by  some small chance I am wrong about who you are it's because it's such a logcal conclusion to come to.
> I thought I was wrong  once before, but  then I discoverd I was mistaken.
> So please excuse me if I don't buy what you're trying to sell.
> 
> I just found out that according to a story on the Bay Net your hero (Fritz)  is accusing the Town Hall Alliance of sample ballot fraud (?)his next move will probably be to sic the  sample fraud gestopo on  them.
> The man see's fraud everywhere.
> Fritz must be pissed off because he thinks he's the only elected official in Leonardtown who's allowed to commit fraud.
> I'm sure it would have nothing to do with his love affair with Rossignol.
> Yeah Right!



Themis, STOP Writing me personal messages that you don't want the rest of the honest people of the FORUMS to see.  LEAVE US ALONE! STOP THE THREATS, STOP THE VIOLENCE!  You said you were going to stop Daniel, when will it end?  WHEN WILL THIS MAN BE IN JAIL?  SOMEONE PLEASE PUT HIM IN JAIL SO HE CANT CORRUPT THE FORUMS ANY LONGER.


----------



## Clem_Shady

FOCUSFACTS said:


> Themis, STOP Writing me personal messages that you don't want the rest of the honest people of the FORUMS to see.  LEAVE US ALONE! STOP THE THREATS, STOP THE VIOLENCE!  You said you were going to stop Daniel, when will it end?  WHEN WILL THIS MAN BE IN JAIL?  SOMEONE PLEASE PUT HIM IN JAIL SO HE CANT CORRUPT THE FORUMS ANY LONGER.



If this were true, you'd obviously be reporting it to the board mommy, wouldn't you?


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Clem_Shady said:


> If this were true, you'd obviously be reporting it to the board mommy, wouldn't you?




What don't you understand?  Ok, I'll admit that was a stupid question on my part.  If you understood anything you wouldn't be a criminal, now would you?


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Themis said:


> I don't denie being connected with them, but I still am not a close friend of either . I explained to them  my purpose for becoming involved in this mess, and they agreed to give me information to make public because if thay had done so themselves the reaction would have been negative, especially toward Mattingly because of his candidacy.
> As it turns out there are still a few people who think I am one of them.
> When you started responding to my threads about Fritz I believed that you were Fritz/White or someone in the SA's Office doing their dirty work for them to discredit my threads because you seemed to actually have enough information about the case to present counterpoints that someone who was just an observer to this debate could undrerstand, and give thought to.That ended when you started attacking Brown and his family personally. I don't know anything about the Spranger's personally, and wouldn't know them if they passed me on the street today, nor would they know me. You started sounding dumber, and dumber(like the movie made a number of years ago with you in mind). I called Daniel and asked him who could have a personal hatred for him bad enough to slander not only him, but everyone they knew was related to him. Daniel could think of only one name(CS). He then went on to tell me about his former friendship with you. He told me what you told him about your relationship with Danny White and that White had made the  dog biting your neighbor incident that you were charged with  disappear, and that your huband worked on Whites personal vehicles. He told me about your business arrangement on the property, and that it had started off being a partnership to subdivide and improve the property, and that you had wriiten a letter asking that he and Mattingly buy out your remaining interest in the land.
> He told me that they had lived up to the terms of buying you out until White had you perjure yourself to the Grand Jury so that you could file the lawsuit charging them with fraud. Your call to Mattingly some weeks ago, and your visit to Daniels home where you  put on your vulgar, pitiful display to him in front of his children, and a number of  his friends because your husband had found out about yours and Daniels brief  personal interlude.
> If you check the case files on the lawsuit filed by the Sprangers in Dec. 2009 there is now a *counter **suit *filed 8/27/10 by Mattingly/Brown that everyone can see, but you already knew about because you were served with the papers last week. The only other people that I thought could have a motive to get personally involved in this affair as you have done might be relatives of Fritz or White but they wouldn't know some of the personal information about Brown that a former friend would. Ive noticed in your rants that you don,t have much to say about Mattingly, or his family and you don't seem to know much about him personally..
> If by  some small chance I am wrong about who you are it's because it's such a logcal conclusion to come to.
> I thought I was wrong  once before, but  then I discoverd I was mistaken.
> So please excuse me if I don't buy what you're trying to sell.
> 
> I just found out that according to a story on the Bay Net your hero (Fritz)  is accusing the Town Hall Alliance of sample ballot fraud (?)his next move will probably be to sic the  sample fraud gestopo on  them.
> The man see's fraud everywhere.
> Fritz must be pissed off because he thinks he's the only elected official in Leonardtown who's allowed to commit fraud.
> I'm sure it would have nothing to do with his love affair with Rossignol.
> Yeah Right!



It's funny how you seem to know all about the people that our speaking the facts such as TRUTH AND FOCUS FACTS but yet deny everything their are writing.  If it's not true what we are saying then how do you have a clue who these people are Mr. Brown?  Wow, you just make so easy for me to make you look stupid! I'm having so much fun!!! How do know so much about them and their current cases against yourself (daniel brown) and Mr. Mattingly but yet claim to not know Mattingly personally but are up-to-date with all of his criminal activies and victims. 

 We need to get the Spranger's you've spoken of on all the threads and hear their side of YOUR story. Now, that would be an interesting thread.  Can anyone locate these people? Spranger's, you have been coordially invited to debate Mr. Brown accusations.


----------



## Themis

FOCUSFACTS said:


> Themis, STOP Writing me personal messages that you don't want the rest of the honest people of the FORUMS to see.  LEAVE US ALONE! STOP THE THREATS, STOP THE VIOLENCE!  You said you were going to stop Daniel, when will it end?  WHEN WILL THIS MAN BE IN JAIL?  SOMEONE PLEASE PUT HIM IN JAIL SO HE CANT CORRUPT THE FORUMS ANY LONGER.



Sorry, I have been busy, and some how missed this one. So let me respond.
This is your Masterpiece!
I hope your husband is in the Navy, and stays at sea for 11 1/2 month's of the year. Because I can't imagine any man who could bear to spend any more time than that with you. Then again he could be lucky and be deaf, or he could be very lucky and be deaf, and blind.
I have no desire to do you any harm, you do a great job of that by yourself(LOL)
P.S.Is it true that when you were born, the Doctor spanked "yo yo ma"


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> Sorry, I have been busy, and some how missed this one. So let me respond.
> This is your Masterpiece!
> I hope your husband is in the Navy, and stays at sea for 11 1/2 month's of the year. Because I can't imagine any man who could bear to spend any more time than that with you. Then again he could be lucky and be deaf, or he could be very lucky and be deaf, and blind.
> I have no desire to do you any harm, you do a great job of that by yourself(LOL)
> P.S.Is it true that when you were born, the Doctor spanked "yo yo ma"



She hasn't flapped her lips in several days; think she's in jail or the mental ward?


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Clem_Shady said:


> She hasn't flapped her lips in several days; think she's in jail or the mental ward?





I was busy getting a loan for my new house, I'm sorry you don't know what that's like. The two of you (Daniel & Douglas) have never owned a home in your name or better yet have never had any loan or credit in your name.  Maybe you should spend less time worrying about others and focus on yourself. You heard it straight from FOCUSFACTS.  I really do hope that someday the two of you can find happiness within your souls and put all the energy you waste on these forums into something that will actually make a difference in the world.  Humbling yourself really does bring happiness.


----------



## Clem_Shady

FOCUSFACTS said:


> I was busy getting a loan for my new house, I'm sorry you don't know what that's like. The two of you (Daniel & Douglas) have never owned a home in your name or better yet have never had any loan or credit in your name.  Maybe you should spend less time worrying about others and focus on yourself. You heard it straight from FOCUSFACTS.  I really do hope that someday the two of you can find happiness within your souls and put all the energy you waste on these forums into something that will actually make a difference in the world.  Humbling yourself really does bring happiness.



They're not going to leave the wheels on your new house  after they deliver it, are they?


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Clem_Shady said:


> They're not going to leave the wheels on your new house  after they deliver it, are they?





Did they on John's mother and father's house that you're living in?  I'm building mine from ground up but you wouldn't know anything about that; I've gone way too far above your head.


----------



## Toxick

FOCUSFACTS said:


> WHEN WILL THIS MAN BE IN JAIL?  SOMEONE PLEASE PUT HIM IN JAIL SO HE CANT CORRUPT THE FORUMS ANY LONGER.





Themis said:


> P.S.Is it true that when you were born, the Doctor spanked "yo yo ma"





Clem_Shady said:


> They're not going to leave the wheels on your new house  after they deliver it, are they?





FOCUSFACTS said:


> Did they on John's mother and father's house that you're living in?  I'm building mine from ground up but you wouldn't know anything about that; I've gone way too far above your head.





You know, I'm sure you think that the whole world just *loves *lovers in love, but the simple fact of the matter is, we don't.

We never have.


So, go get a ####ing room.


----------



## vraiblonde

Toxick said:


> You know, I'm sure you think that the whole world just *loves *lovers in love, but the simple fact of the matter is, we don't.
> 
> We never have.
> 
> 
> So, go get a ####ing room.


----------



## Clem_Shady

vraiblonde said:


>



Bad news, we couldn't get a room.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

The-TRUTH said:


> "There is at least one more trial coming up and it's not inconceivable that Mattingly will be convicted"
> 
> The fact is there are two more Felony Jury trials coming for Mr Mattingly!
> 
> 
> This is Themis's quote about Mr. Mattingly's upcoming Felony Jury Trial. If there is no concern about Mr.Mattingly's indictments being concrete why make the statement.
> 
> I'm sure our local justice system will prevail!



Wanna update us on how that Fritz railroad job on Mattingly worked out?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Annoying_Boy said:


> Wanna update us on how that Fritz railroad job on Mattingly worked out?



All charges dropped.

Now it's Fritz's turn to worry.


----------



## vraiblonde

Clem_Shady said:


> All charges dropped.
> 
> Now it's Fritz's turn to worry.



Who dropped the charges?


----------



## Themis

vraiblonde said:


> Who dropped the charges?



A Prosecutor who has something we're not used to in St Mary's.
*Principles, and Intergrity*


----------



## vraiblonde

Themis said:


> A Prosecutor who has something we're not used to in St Mary's.
> *Principles, and Intergrity*



And it doesn't occur to you that she might have been pressured or paid off?  Although you're so quick to sling accusations at the participants you have a bone for?  And that this woman dismissed all sorts of charges against Mattingly, even those that are clearly accurate?  And have been reported in detail in none other than Ken Rossignol's St. Mary's Today?

Welcome to St. Mary's Today Online Edition!

Welcome to St. Mary's Today Online Edition!



> Witnesses for the state reportedly have told the Grand Jury that John Mattingly concocted his sudden campaign in order to thwart the probe into his affairs as simply a political witch-hunt by States Attorney Fritz.



Am I misunderstanding here?  And please correct me if I am.

All of a sudden this is being painted as good guy Mattingly vs. bad guy Fritz, and obviously that is not the case at all.


----------



## Themis

vraiblonde said:


> And it doesn't occur to you that she might have been pressured or paid off?  Although you're so quick to sling accusations at the participants you have a bone for?  And that this woman dismissed all sorts of charges against Mattingly, even those that are clearly accurate?  And have been reported in detail in none other than Ken Rossignol's St. Mary's Today?
> 
> Welcome to St. Mary's Today Online Edition!
> 
> Welcome to St. Mary's Today Online Edition!
> 
> 
> 
> Am I misunderstanding here?  And please correct me if I am.
> 
> All of a sudden this is being painted as good guy Mattingly vs. bad guy Fritz, and obviously that is not the case at all.



You seem to be using the same information that The-Truff, and FocusFace like to use from January when Rossignol published Fritz,s version of events
after Mattingly's arrest that have since proven to be based on lies, and Grand Jury testimony that was tainted by Fritz's investigators. Rossignol might not admit he relied on fabricated information in those articles, but he would be stating the facts based on the evidence that  has since come out in Fritz's Persecution of John Mattingly. The Special Prosecutor's credentials, and accomplishments assigned to this case are documented, and she is considered to be the top prosecutor in MD for the types of crimes Mattingly was accused of committing. I don't think any one in the State of MD Judiciary who is under AG Gansler has the power to influence this woman to do anything she doesn't think is right. As far a payoff goes, That's Fritz's specialty. Mattingly has been bankrupted by this unwarranted political attack.He doen't have the money to run an effective campaign. Maybe Fritz used reverse pyschology so he could use the look what that bad John Mattingly got away with and made me look like a corrupt evil man, as his campaign platform. Fritz is the only one in this scandal who had any money to pay anyone off.
Why don't you spend a few hundred hours researching our States Attorney,
John Mattingly, Danny White, Daniel Alioto, and Daniel Brown like i have, before making statements based on one side of the story. If you read my thread about Isabel Mercedes Cumming, and bothered to look at the links I provided you might be surprised at what you find out about the woman you say may have been paid off. 
This is about Good and Evil. If any Attorney in this County had enough guts to oppose Fritz in the election this year they would have been a preferable choice to the corrupt evil man named Richard Fritz. By all means vote for him again. I have in the past not knowing any better. I don't think. I know!  If Fritz gets re-elected again, it will be to the shame of St Mary's Co.


----------



## toppick08

vraiblonde said:


> And it doesn't occur to you that she might have been pressured or paid off?  Although you're so quick to sling accusations at the participants you have a bone for?  And that this woman dismissed all sorts of charges against Mattingly, even those that are clearly accurate?  And have been reported in detail in none other than Ken Rossignol's St. Mary's Today?
> 
> Welcome to St. Mary's Today Online Edition!
> 
> Welcome to St. Mary's Today Online Edition!
> 
> 
> 
> Am I misunderstanding here?  And please correct me if I am.
> 
> *All of a sudden this is being painted as good guy Mattingly vs. bad guy Fritz, and obviously that is not the case at all.*




wanna' bet ?


----------



## toppick08

Themis said:


> You seem to be using the same information that The-Truff, and FocusFace like to use from January when Rossignol published Fritz,s version of events
> after Mattingly's arrest that have since proven to be based on lies, and Grand Jury testimony that was tainted by Fritz's investigators. Rossignol might not admit he relied on fabricated information in those articles, but he would be stating the facts based on the evidence that  has since come out in Fritz's Persecution of John Mattingly. The Special Prosecutor's credentials, and accomplishments assigned to this case are documented, and she is considered to be the top prosecutor in MD for the types of crimes Mattingly was accused of committing. I don't think any one in the State of MD Judiciary who is under AG Gansler has the power to influence this woman to do anything she doesn't think is right. As far a payoff goes, That's Fritz's specialty. Mattingly has been bankrupted by this unwarranted political attack.He doen't have the money to run an effective campaign. Maybe Fritz used reverse pyschology so he could use the look what that bad John Mattingly got away with and made me look like a corrupt evil man, as his campaign platform. Fritz is the only one in this scandal who had any money to pay anyone off.
> Why don't you spend a few hundred hours researching our States Attorney,
> John Mattingly, Danny White, Daniel Alioto, and Daniel Brown like i have, before making statements based on one side of the story. If you read my thread about Isabel Mercedes Cumming, and bothered to look at the links I provided you might be surprised at what you find out about the woman you say may have been paid off.
> This is about Good and Evil. If any Attorney in this County had enough guts to oppose Fritz in the election this year they would have been a preferable choice to the corrupt evil man named Richard Fritz. By all means vote for him again. I have in the past not knowing any better. I don't think. I know!  If Fritz gets re-elected again, it will be to the shame of St Mary's Co.


----------



## vraiblonde

Themis said:


> This is about Good and Evil.



That's ridiculous.  If anything, it's about Bad and Worse.  Maybe we should just put Fritz and Mattingly in a steel cage - whoever emerges gets to be States Atty.


----------



## Themis

vraiblonde said:


> That's ridiculous.  If anything, it's about Bad and Worse.  Maybe we should just put Fritz and Mattingly in a steel cage - whoever emerges gets to be States Atty.



Calling the truth ridiculous is----well----ridiculous
 I have honestly looked for and I haven't been able to find one negative thing written about Mattingly before Fritz started his scandalous persecution. If any body can find anything that refutes what I am sayiny please provide the same type of documentation I have used against Fritz. I  would be very interested to see it

 The cage match thing wouldn't work out. 
Low box office.
Mattingly would show up to find out he has to beat Firtz's whole tag team.
He's already done that.
Fritz don't fight in person.Prefers his lackeys to do it for him.


----------



## hvp05

Themis said:


> Calling the truth ridiculous is----well----*rediculous*


Are you saying it was so diculous it had to be done again, thereby making it *re*diculous?


----------



## Themis

hvp05 said:


> Are you saying it was so diculous it had to be done again, thereby making it *re*diculous?



I was  er, er trying to figure out how to spell "Reridiculouser "and got confused.

Are your cats this  protective?(better if you make fullscreen)
Overprotective Cat Attacks Babysitter - Video - The Daily Beast


----------



## hvp05

Themis said:


> Are your cats this  protective?


Can't say, as I have no kids and therefore no babysitter.


But I'm willing to bet that if someone broke in, my cats would whoop the intruder's ass.

Should that ever happen, maybe I'll be lucky enough to get a video of it so I can share it with you.


----------



## Themis

hvp05 said:


> Can't say, as I have no kids and therefore no babysitter.
> 
> 
> But I'm willing to bet that if someone broke in, my cats would whoop the intruder's ass.
> 
> Should that ever happen, maybe I'll be lucky enough to get a video of it so I can share it with you.


----------



## Clem_Shady

vraiblonde said:


> That's ridiculous.  If anything, it's about Bad and Worse.  Maybe we should just put Fritz and Mattingly in a steel cage - whoever emerges gets to be States Atty.



I'm down with it as long as the ticket sales money goes to help Mattingly put his life back together.


----------



## The-TRUTH

Clem_Shady said:


> I'm down with it as long as the ticket sales money goes to help Mattingly put his life back together.



The Money should go to the people(Victims) Mr. Mattingly OWES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

The-TRUTH said:


> The Money should go to the people(Victims) Mr. Mattingly OWES!!!!!!!!!!



PLEASE!!!!!  What a great idea!  I like the way you think.....If only Mr. Mattingly was as honest as you!


----------



## JusticeMatters

He should pay back the loans he defaulted on so we as tax payers don't have to bail him out!


----------



## Clem_Shady

bresamil said:


> Generally I ignore what you put up Clem_Shady but in this case..
> 
> You are absolutely correct.  Rick Fritz and his friends raped Carla Bailey.  Most true countians know that as a truth.  My sister who knew them both well had absolutely no doubt that's what happened.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Clem_Shady said:


>



Wow!


----------



## Clem_Shady

Annoying_Boy said:


> Wow!



Wow's right, you'd think it was still 1964 around this place if wasn't for all the new buildings and houses.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

FOCUSFACTS said:


> It's funny how you seem to know all about the people that our speaking the facts such as TRUTH AND FOCUS FACTS but yet deny everything their are writing.  If it's not true what we are saying then how do you have a clue who these people are Mr. Brown?  Wow, you just make so easy for me to make you look stupid! I'm having so much fun!!! How do know so much about them and their current cases against yourself (daniel brown) and Mr. Mattingly but yet claim to not know Mattingly personally but are up-to-date with all of his criminal activies and victims.
> 
> We need to get the Spranger's you've spoken of on all the threads and hear their side of YOUR story. Now, that would be an interesting thread.  Can anyone locate these people? Spranger's, you have been coordially invited to debate Mr. Brown accusations.


----------



## megahurts

i agree with the title of this thread.


----------



## Clem_Shady

megahurts said:


> i agree with the title of this thread.



Can't go wrong when you choose accuracy.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Clem_Shady said:


> Wow's right, you'd think it was still 1964 around this place if wasn't for all the new buildings and houses.



1964 - A great year for wine and corvettes; a bad year to be a 15 year old chick hanging out with Richard Fritz.


----------



## Themis

Annoying_Boy said:


> 1964 - A great year for wine and corvettes; a bad year to be a 15 year old chick hanging out with Richard Fritz.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


>


----------



## County_Boy

A Little Entertainment for Phleg & Phenis


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


>


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> View attachment 77422



That Mattingly campaign sign gives me a feeling of justice everytime I see it.

12 years or since we had any of that around here.


----------



## The-TRUTH

I think that feeling is just gas!


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> View attachment 77422


----------



## Clem_Shady

P'ssst: hey losers, I'm in here.


----------



## Clem_Shady

minuteman76 said:


>


----------



## Clem_Shady

Good morning HPV05 (is that the chick virus?)

It's Clem Shady time!


----------



## Clem_Shady

Reminder: General Election - November 2, 2010


----------



## Clem_Shady

Any dog shooters in the audience today?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Please enjoy the music while you wait for the rapist to be voted out office.


----------



## Clem_Shady




----------



## Clem_Shady

Toc



"The Event," it's coming.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Big man, pig man, ha ha charade you are.
You well heeled big wheel, ha ha charade you are.
And when your hand is on your heart,
You're nearly a good laugh, 
Almost a joker,
With your head down in the pig bin,
Saying "Keep on digging."
Pig stain on your fat chin.
What do you hope to find.
When you're down in the pig mine.
You're nearly a laugh,
You're nearly a laugh
But you're really a cry.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Big man, pig man, ha ha charade you are.
> You well heeled big wheel, ha ha charade you are.
> And when your hand is on your heart,
> You're nearly a good laugh,
> Almost a joker,
> With your head down in the pig bin,
> Saying "Keep on digging."
> Pig stain on your fat chin.
> What do you hope to find.
> When you're down in the pig mine.
> You're nearly a laugh,
> You're nearly a laugh
> But you're really a cry.





Blech.

Better hang on to your day job....if you actually have one, I mean.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> Blech.
> 
> Better hang on to your day job....if you actually have one, I mean.



Please enjoy the music while you wait for the rapist to be voted out of office.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Quick HVP, bump me!


----------



## Clem_Shady

Bob bump.


----------



## Clem_Shady

*Free Speech Lives Another Day*

HPV,

How's that "please Vrai, oh please Vrai, turn off the ability to post attachments in the election forum" proposition working out?


----------



## JOKER

*I am voting for Richard Fritz for States Attorney*


----------



## Clem_Shady

Did you forget to post here again Joker?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Good morning Fritz haters!

Unite!

Grab your "Vote out the Rapist" signs.

Take to the streets of Leonardtown.

Tell em Clem Shady sent you!


----------



## dontknowwhy

Vote Fritz In 2010!!


----------



## Jigglepuff

megahurts said:


> this is serious...



LOL!


----------



## Jigglepuff

megahurts said:


> this is serious...



Dude! I am tears with that pick!


----------



## Clem_Shady

Jigglepuff said:


> Dude! I am tears with that pick!



What can you say about a mug shot like that?


----------



## JOKER

Clem_Shady said:


> What can you say about a mug shot like that?


 

*This one is a lot Better*


----------



## JOKER

I was looking for John Mattingly in the phone book

Does he even have an office anywhere?

Oh thats right he got evicted from his
last office for not paying the rent to
Walter Dorsey's widow.

So I guess that's why she got that lien against him.


----------



## megahurts

JOKER said:


> I was looking for John Mattingly in the phone book
> 
> Does he even have an office anywhere?
> 
> Oh thats right he got evicted from his
> last office for not paying the rent to
> Walter Dorsey's widow.
> 
> So I guess that's why she got that lien against him.



yes its amazing how devastating the wrath of a corrupt states attorney can be on an innocent man. It doesn't matter if you are guilty, they can still destroy you. 

As you point out, Fritz cost Mattingly his law practice and more than $300,000. It doesn't matter that Mattingly was found 100% innocent or that Fritz FABRICATED all of the evidence against mattingly. 

oh well, I hope the next guy who thinks he can run against FRITZ in a free democratic election learns from john's mistakes.


----------



## JOKER

Yes we know John made lot's of mistakes...
but why is it always someone else's fault
Never John's.....

Did you ever think that maybe John caused
most of all of his own problems.

When you have a sleaze bag for a Real Estate Partner
and try to screw every person you all have dealt with.
All those lawsuits against him are his own fault.

Maybe John would have had a easier road to travel
if he had some decent standards of morals and ethics.

But I suppose that's probably Fritz's fault also.........

Yep.....always some one else's fault.


----------



## megahurts

JOKER said:


> Yes we know John made lot's of mistakes...
> but why is it always someone else's fault
> Never John's.....
> 
> Did you ever think that maybe John caused
> most of all of his own problems.
> 
> When you have a sleaze bag for a Real Estate Partner
> and try to screw every person you all have dealt with.
> All those lawsuits against him are his own fault.
> 
> Maybe John would have had a easier road to travel
> if he had some decent standards of morals and ethics.
> 
> But I suppose that's probably Fritz's fault also.........
> 
> Yep.....always some one else's fault.



I'm a believer in taking personal responsibility. BUT a civil lawsuit and a witch hunt from the states attorney are 2 totally different things. 

If I am dishonest in business and screw people over, I will get sued. That is the american way and it keeps people honest. Our civil court system works and these types of things should be worked out in *civil court*. 

If I challenge someone in a political race, i should not become the target of the government and a criminal investigation. Evidence should not be fabricated. Witnesses should not be coached to lie. 

Are you saying John deserved to be falsely accused and attacked by Fritz because he was partners with Dan? Is that your point? Would Fritz still have come after him had he never ran for States Attorney?

The worst mistake john ever made was getting into politics. If he never challenged fritz in the election none of this would have ever happened.


----------



## JOKER

No what I am really saying is that if
John Mattingly had a better moral compass

The voters would probably think better of him.

Choosing Daniel Brown and participating
actively in a business with him is not necessarily
a crime but it does show a lack of good ethics.

That's the part you all don't understand, being found 
guilty or not guilty of the law has nothing to do with
one conducting themselves in a moral and ethical way.

Theres a lot to be said for treating people right and fair.
whether it's legal is another matter entirely.

You can probably legally trick some poor unsuspecting
person out of their land or money.

But that doesn't mean it's RIGHT.


----------



## Clem_Shady

megahurts said:


> No this one is better.



Wow, you can't Fritz a wreck like that.


----------



## megahurts

JOKER said:


> No what I am really saying is that if
> John Mattingly had a better moral compass
> 
> The voters would probably think better of him.
> 
> Choosing Daniel Brown and participating
> actively in a business with him is not necessarily
> a crime but it does show a lack of good ethics.
> 
> That's the part you all don't understand, being found
> guilty or not guilty of the law has nothing to do with
> one conducting themselves in a moral and ethical way.
> 
> Theres a lot to be said for treating people right and fair.
> whether it's legal is another matter entirely.
> 
> You can probably legally trick some poor unsuspecting
> person out of their land or money.
> 
> But that doesn't mean it's RIGHT.



Joker you make some really good points here and I agree with you in principle. I guess would you feel differently if the AGC dismissed mattingly of any unethical behavoir or wrong doing?

Further more, do you hold Fritz to the same ethical standards you preach regarding mattingly? There is a lot of DIRT about FRITZ out there. Are all of these stories lies?

There's no doubt about what Fritz did to mattingly, was that ok? was it justified? was it legal?


----------



## JOKER

megahurts said:


> Joker you make some really good points here and I agree with you in principle. I guess would you feel differently if the AGC dismissed mattingly of any unethical behavoir or wrong doing?
> 
> Further more, do you hold Fritz to the same ethical standards you preach regarding mattingly? There is a lot of DIRT about FRITZ out there. Are all of these stories lies?
> 
> There's no doubt about what Fritz did to mattingly, was that ok? was it justified? was it legal?


 

What the heck is a AGC ???
Sound like Lawyer talk......

You sure do sound like John Mattingly

Who in the heck would know what AGC
means ......except some Lawyer.........
Us ole local boys are only familiar
with things like SOB. 

Yes there is some old dirt
that you and your lying cohorts have been spreading.

By Dirt on Fritz do you mean that
almost 50 years ago when he was a teenager
he had carnal knowledge with a 15 yr old girl.

I never said that Fritz has been perfect and neither has any other human.
The Difference between Mattingly and Fritz is that what you have been
drudging up about Fritz is Ancient History... (a serious mistake made
 by a teenage boy) ...all of Mattingly's shady business deals, many recent lawsuits, Missing money ($20,000) paid to him by a client, unsatified liens to Widows and others, etc, etc, etc has all happened in the last year and is still happening.

What this shows is that 50 years ago Fritz showed poor judgement as a teenager. But since that time he outgrew his youthful indiscretions and has a good honorable record of public service, having been re elected many times by the Saint Mary's County Voters........... (Yes I know that according to you we are all just stupid)

But in The last Couple of years it's been quite apparent that John and his Business Partner have been on a two man crime wave, inflicting harm and financial pain to many good St Mary's County people.

As for Fritz persecuting John Mattingly, thats a Joke
Don't you think that all the poor victims of Mattingly and Brown's misdeeds
have made and are still making numerous complaints to the local Legal system.

And that's what a Good States Attorney does .....prosecute persons who commit crimes against the community.

That's why I am voting for Richard Fritz for States Attorney of St Mary's County


----------



## Clem_Shady

Good Morning Fritz voters!!!!

It's Clem Shady Show time.

We're gonna start you off with a little tune called "Jailbait."

So crank up those cheap little NMCI speakers the Navy bought you and let's rock to something Fritz can relate with!

YouTube - Jailbait Song


----------



## JOKER

Mornin' Clem
have a cup of coffee on me


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

JOKER said:


> No what I am really saying is that if
> John Mattingly had a better moral compass
> 
> The voters would probably think better of him.
> 
> Choosing Daniel Brown and participating
> actively in a business with him is not necessarily
> a crime but it does show a lack of good ethics.
> 
> That's the part you all don't understand, being found
> guilty or not guilty of the law has nothing to do with
> one conducting themselves in a moral and ethical way.
> 
> Theres a lot to be said for treating people right and fair.
> whether it's legal is another matter entirely.
> 
> You can probably legally trick some poor unsuspecting
> person out of their land or money.
> 
> But that doesn't mean it's RIGHT.



*This is by far the best post on the election forum yet.  If Mr. Mattingly can't keep his promises and delibertly lies to people he's taken land from and refuses to pay them for; why does anyone think he'll keep his word to the people of St. Mary's County? Land Owners are sueing him for their money and his unethical behavior in contract deals Mr. Mattingly has implemented for himself as his own lawyer.  Mr. Mattingly's actions with his Business Partner Daniel Brown who is a career criminal and what he has done to so many innocent people speaks volumes about the man he is today.*


----------



## Clem_Shady

FOCUSFACTS said:


> *This is by far the best post on the election forum yet describing Fritz.
> 
> YouTube - Jailbait Song
> 
> *


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Clem_Shady said:


>



Don't bother Ken, nobody clicks on your links anymore; but you can still pretend they do.


----------



## Clem_Shady

FOCUSFACTS said:


> Don't bother Ken, nobody clicks on your links anymore; but you can still pretend they do.



Did you sleep with Dan?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Listen up you Fritz voting commies!

This is Sheriff Clem Shady

We've got the board surrounded.

We've cut your down your lies of communication.

Throw the rapist out now and we'll end this without a single vote being cast.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> This is Sheriff Clem Shady


You know, just because you can use a crayon to write "Sheriff" on a paper hat and put it on your head does not actually make you the sheriff of anything.

But I don't want to make you cry, so carry on.


----------



## megahurts

hvp05 said:


> You know, just because you can use a crayon to write "Sheriff" on a paper hat and put it on your head does not actually make you the sheriff of anything.
> 
> But I don't want to make you cry, so carry on.



oh snap.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Clem points and laughs at the out-of-state troll.


----------



## letmetellyou

What a good idea.  Put Clem, Themis and megadumb on ignore.  Thank you for whoever said that.


----------



## JOKER

Clem_Shady said:


> Listen up you Fritz voting commies!
> 
> This is Sheriff Clem Shady
> 
> We've got the board surrounded.
> 
> We've cut your down your lies of communication.
> 
> Throw the rapist out now and we'll end this without a single vote being cast.


 
Lookin' Good Sheriff
Vrai's gonna be PO'd


----------



## Themis

JOKER said:


> Lookin' Good Sheriff
> Vrai's gonna be PO'd



Jacker(dickie)- You are the master

Leonardtown MD


----------



## Clem_Shady

15, 16, 17 that's jailbait - Fritz...


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> 15, 16, 17 that's jailbait - Fritz...



 You are the Man!
Laughed so hard I almost focusfactsed my pants! 
Sorry, I know its about a serious. ugly crime.
Too bad  we didn't have sex offender registration in the 60's.
Back to business.


Did you hear about Danny White having a setback in his literary career?






	

		
			
		

		
	
We don't like bullies!

*Enough is Enough! Vote for John Mattingly State's Attorney 2010!*


----------



## JOKER

Themis the Clown aways twisting the facts to suit your needs....


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> You are the Man!
> Laughed so hard I almost focusfactsed my pants!
> Sorry, I know its about a serious. ugly crime.
> Too bad  we didn't have sex offender registration in the 60's.
> Back to business.
> 
> Did you hear about Danny White having a setback in his literary career?
> 
> View attachment 77902
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't like bullies!
> 
> *Enough is Enough! Vote for John Mattingly State's Attorney 2010!*



You know Themis, you're absolutely correct; this was a horrible, ugly crime that forever scarred Fritz's victim.

But what's worse, is the fact that Fritz still thinks it's funny.



So by posting videos such as the one you were laughing at, what I am really doing is attempting a different type of therapy on Fritz, which is treating sick, with sick humor.

If it works and Fritz breaks down and finally takes responsibility for his heinous crime, then I'll be writing about it in the New England Journal of Medicine.

As you well know, I take a lot of abuse showing up here day after day to seek justice for Fritz's rape victim. But no matter how much people attack me, call me crazy, or hate on me; at the end of the day, every minute of my mission to avenge her was worth it.


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> You know Themis, you're absolutely correct; this was a horrible, ugly crime that forever scarred Fritz's victim.
> 
> But what's worse, is the fact that Fritz still thinks it's funny.
> 
> 
> 
> So by posting videos such as the one you were laughing at, what I am really doing is attempting a different type of therapy on Fritz, which is treating sick, with sick humor.
> 
> If it works and Fritz breaks down and finally takes responsibility for his heinous crime, then I'll be writing about it in the New England Journal of Medicine.
> 
> As you well know, I take a lot of abuse showing up here day after day to seek justice for Fritz's rape victim. But no matter how much people attack me, call me crazy, or hate on me; at the end of the day, every minute of my mission to avenge her was worth it.





Well said!
I'm with you all the way. 








	

		
			
		

		
	
Keep us safe!
*Enough is Enough! Vote for John Mattingly State's Attorney 2010*


----------



## JOKER

I guess it's them same old video's again

Here's an oldie but a goodie ........


----------



## megahurts

It's amazing how many views this thread has gotten especially compared to all the other threads on this site. Good to know at least 1/2 the county knows the truth!


----------



## Themis

JOKER said:


> I guess it's them same old video's again
> 
> Here's an oldie but a goodie ........
> 
> Dang dickie duke you're still doing the same kind of *shoddy *work you did for Shane in 06
> 
> http://stmaryscampaigntrail.homestead.com/JudgesRace.swf
> 
> and on the site below. It looks like Fritz  is in your pocket too.
> 
> Leonardtown MD


----------



## Clem_Shady

*Saint Mary's County without Fritz*

Would people like this get ten years instead of two days in jail?

I'll bet the censors over at BayNet radio have never played this one before.



Vote out the rapist!

Make "NO" mean "NO!"


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Would people like this get ten years instead of two days in jail?
> 
> I'll bet the censors over at BayNet radio have never played this one before.
> 
> 
> 
> Vote out the rapist!
> 
> Make "NO" mean "NO!"





*NO!*


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Themis said:


> *NO!*



I love that song.


----------



## Themis

Annoying_Boy said:


> I love that song.


*NO!*


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Themis said:


> *NO!*



Mattingly rocked the debate

down with the fritzness


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Ten feds and the AG coming

Fritz is finally losing his throne

This Winter he'll get the summons

Two jailed but they're back home


Gotta get back to justice

Drug dealers are running around

Should have been jailed long ago

What if you knew her

And found her rapist still around

How can you vote for him when you know


----------



## banjosteve

*Hey Fritz*

Hey Fritz -- how you doin?

imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## megahurts

minuteman76 said:


> Clem Shady's rape posts have had almost 200,000 views.
> 
> How many voters in Saint Mary's County?
> 
> No wonder half of the States Attorney, and Sheriffs office computers are being used to post lies and disinformation on the forum.
> Another way to waste taxpayer dollars.
> Experts say that criminals do many of the same things when they commit their crimes.
> Too bad Fritzler didn't change his M.O.
> The Feds need some good publicity. When they take down the Fritz Crime Syndicate it will be National News.
> Soon ther will be many vacant offices in Leonardtown, and the Sheriff will have to hire some new help.
> 
> Enjoy the ride boys



MinuteMan you forgot about one thing....

http://imgur.com/PpMSC.jpg


----------



## Annoying_Boy

minuteman76 said:


> Clem Shady's rape posts have had almost 200,000 views.
> 
> How many voters in Saint Mary's County?
> 
> No wonder half of the States Attorney, and Sheriffs office computers are being used to post lies and disinformation on the forum.
> Another way to waste taxpayer dollars.
> Experts say that criminals do many of the same things when they commit their crimes.
> Too bad Fritzler didn't change his M.O.
> The Feds need some good publicity. When they take down the Fritz Crime Syndicate it will be National News.
> Soon ther will be many vacant offices in Leonardtown, and the Sheriff will have to hire some new help.
> 
> Enjoy the ride boys



it's a damn shame the county blocks youtube access from it's computers. it makes the workers download the vids at home and then email them all over to their friends offices.

lol, some of them have told me they got the same videos they emailed out sent back to them.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

minuteman76 said:


> Megahurts The country is in a economic recession.
> The only thing  up in Saint Mary's County is the number of Drug Dealers, and Repeat Felons walking the streets because they Fritzed their way out of Prison.
> 
> *
> View attachment 78038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys are coming.*
> 
> *
> View attachment 78040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to do this to every one involved with the Fritzler Syndicate*
> 
> *
> View attachment 78043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they don't sing and tell the truth about Fritzler*
> 
> *
> View attachment 78044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will all end up here with him.*
> 
> *That's a Fact Jack!*



Fritz looked 30 years older than that pic at the debate last night. must be the worry of what type of winter is coming.


----------



## Themis

Annoying_Boy said:


> Fritz looked 30 years older than that pic at the debate last night. must be the worry of what type of winter is coming.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Themis said:


>


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Ten feds and the AG coming

Fritz is finally losing his throne

This Winter he'll get the summons

Two jailed but they're back home


Gotta get back to justice

Drug dealers are running around

Should have been jailed long ago

What if you knew her

And found her rapist still around

How can you vote for him when you know


----------



## Bobderful

I have seen noone respond to my past questions..I want answers..about stuff that is happening in 2010..I am tired of this bulletin board sniping..


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Bobderful said:


> I have seen noone respond to my past questions..I want answers..about stuff that is happening in 2010..I am tired of this bulletin board sniping..



at this point Vrai is approving or disapproving all questions that get asked in this room.

go talk to her


----------



## JOKER

*The Enterprise
*Top News
Wednesday, Oct. 20, 2010

By JOHN WHARTON
Staff writer

Posted at 3:45 p.m. Wednesday
Breaking News

Prince George's Circuit Court Judge Sean Wallace
sentenced Daniel J Brown to two years in prison
on a conviction for conspiring to unlawfully 
affix a public seal to a deed,
plus six months in jail for two other offenses. 

Judge Wallace says 
St. Mary's state's attorney candidate
John A Mattingly also tried to cheat people

"The two of you together did operate your business corruptly,"
"in an effort to cheat other people."

and he barred Brown from having any contact with John Mattingly 
after Brown is released from custody and begins five years
of supervised probation.

full story located at link below

Brown sentenced to two years in prison


----------



## Bobderful

Does everyone here favor politics over concern for public safety? I guess none of you have children or pets..


----------



## Woodyspda

Bobderful said:


> Does everyone here favor politics over concern for public safety? I guess none of you have children or pets..



Personally, not at all.... 

Define your version of public safety...


----------



## Annoying_Boy

*When cops endorse cops, justice goes to hell*



Woodyspda said:


> Personally, not at all....
> 
> Define your version of public safety...



No seizing of cell phones by the cops

No buying up newspapers about Fritz's rape by the cops

No beatings of ATV riders by drunken cops

No knocking 15 year olds unconscious by the cops

Feel free to ad more


----------



## Gilligan

Annoying_Boy said:


> No seizing of cell phones by the cops
> 
> No buying up newspapers about Fritz's rape by the cops
> 
> No beatings of ATV riders by drunken cops
> 
> No knocking 15 year olds unconscious by the cops



And that was all just yesterday! This chit is getting out of hand!


----------



## Woodyspda

Annoying_Boy said:


> No seizing of cell phones by the cops
> 
> No buying up newspapers about Fritz's rape by the cops
> 
> No beatings of ATV riders by drunken cops
> 
> No knocking 15 year olds unconscious by the cops
> 
> Feel free to ad more




1. seizing of anything has ZERO to do with public safety...next
2. buying newspapers is not a crime and has ZERO to do with public safety...next
3. Did the ATV rider instigate??? I'm no cop lover and I've had my own issues with different departments but what do you propose the Sheriffs department do? 
4. Another cop issue.... you obviously do not understand that there is a sheriff. Take these issues up with him... 

I thought you would come up with something like.

we have a lack of fire fighting equipment
we have too many accidents
there are too many drunks on the road.....

All legitimate concerns. 

Oh and I wasn't talking to you when I posed the question.... forget I answered you.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Woodyspda said:


> 1. seizing of anything has ZERO to do with public safety...next
> 2. buying newspapers is not a crime and has ZERO to do with public safety...next
> 3. Did the ATV rider instigate??? I'm no cop lover and I've had my own issues with different departments but what do you propose the Sheriffs department do?
> 4. Another cop issue.... you obviously do not understand that there is a sheriff. Take these issues up with him...
> 
> I thought you would come up with something like.
> 
> we have a lack of fire fighting equipment
> we have too many accidents
> *there are too many drunks on the road.....*
> 
> All legitimate concerns.
> 
> Oh and I wasn't talking to you when I posed the question.... forget I answered you.



so how are you going to Fritz this?


----------



## Woodyspda

The same way you fritzed your BM this morning. Your point is moot.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

vraiblonde said:


> Yes he did and he knows he did.  You don't have to take my word for it - I don't really care - but I worked on the Fritz campaign when he ran for States Attorney the first time.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

vraiblonde said:


> I find it irritating when people call Fritz a "rapist"


----------



## BadCat

I sure would like to see a timeline of events regarding the Fritz politcal attack on Mattingly. 

When did Mattingly announce his run for States Attorney and when did the Grand Jury Investigation begin? 

There are too many coincidences here. 

My mind is made up. I'm voting for Mattingly.


----------



## JOKER

*The County Times
*Thursday Oct 21, 2010
By Guy Leonard
Staff Writer

Brown Gets Two Years 

Daniel Jason Brown, the man who was indicted
along with Democrat candidate for state’s
attorney John Andrew Mattingly for theft, land
fraud and witness tampering charges, was sentenced
to two years in prison by Judge Sean Wallace

Prosecutor Renee Joy told Judge Sean Wallace
on Wednesday that despite the long investigation
into Brown’s activities, the defendant continued
to feel no remorse for what he had done.

“His work ethic has proven to be short cuts
and scamming people and lining his pockets,” Joy
said. “He honestly believes he’s above the law.”

“This was an effort… to influence corruptly
those witnesses,” Judge Wallace said. “I frankly don’t
think you’re the instigator in any of these things,
but you played a major role.”As part of the terms of Brown’s sentence,
Wallace ordered him to pay restitution to victims
in the contracting case as well as to have
no contact with John Mattingly, who he alluded to as
the “other instigator” in the events leading up to
Wednesday’s hearing.

“The two of you together did operate your
businesses … corruptly, falsely in an effort to
cheat other people,” Judge Wallace said.

See full story go to link below see page nine

http://countytimes.somd.com/archive/...2010-10-21.pdf


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady;4373217]"The following is the transcript of the ABC News program 20/20 which aired on Jan. 19th, 2000 featuring the saga of State's Attorney Richard Fritz and the election day story that appeared on our front page revealing that he and 2 others pled guilty to the rape of Carla Henning Bailey in 1964 when he was 18 and she was only 15."

*"CHRIS WALLACE What makes you think that a 15-year-old girl would willingly have sex with three young men one after another?"

"RICK FRITZ Happens all the time."*

ABC 20



bresamil said:


> Generally I ignore what you put up Clem_Shady but in this case..
> 
> You are absolutely correct.  Rick Fritz and his friends raped Carla Bailey.  Most true countians know that as a truth.  My sister who knew them both well had absolutely no doubt that's what happened.


----------



## Themis

"The following is the transcript of the ABC News program 20/20 which aired on Jan. 19th, 2000 featuring the saga of State's Attorney Richard Fritz and the election day story that appeared on our front page revealing that he and 2 others pled guilty to the rape of Carla Henning Bailey in 1964 when he was 18 and she was only 15."

*"CHRIS WALLACE What makes you think that a 15-year-old girl would willingly have sex with three young men one after another?"

"RICK FRITZ Happens all the time."*

ABC 20



bresamil said:


> Generally I ignore what you put up Clem_Shady but in this case..
> You are absolutely correct.  Rick Fritz and his friends raped Carla Bailey.  Most true countians know that as a truth.  My sister who knew them both well had absolutely no doubt that's what happened.



Clem_Shady;Part 1: The shocking must watch video of the actual ABC 20/20 interview between State's Attorney Richard Fritz, Ken Rossignol, and Fritz's rape victim.



Clem_Shady;Part 2: The shocking must watch video of the actual ABC 20/20 interview between State's Attorney Richard Fritz, Ken Rossignol, and Fritz's rape victim.




Clem_Shady;Saint Mary's County State's Attorney Richard Fritz smiles while trashing his rape victim during questioning by the national news media.




Clem_Shady;


*Crime Down 36%?*
Someone needs to tell the people of Lexington Park, especially along the Great Mills Rd Corridor that Crime is down.
That area of the County is so crime ridden that WAWA closed their store there because of the numerous Robberies, Drug Deals, and Assaults that occurred on their property. They closed the store because they feared for the safety of their employees.
WAWA is a huge chain operation that has been in business for 46 years. WAWA  has closed smaller stores in inner city locations, closed old stores, and replaced them with newer larger stores.
Lexington Park, MD has the distinction of being the only location in the WAWA chain of more than 500 full size stores with gas stations that has been forced to close because of a crime problem.

We need a State's Attorney who will make sure that repeat offenders are punished, and  pampered just to get them through the system.

*Mattingly's  Career Accomplishments*
10 Published Case Opinions (most in So. Md.)
Jury Verdict Record
President, SMC Bar Association
Governor, Md. State Bar Association
Fellow, Md. Bar Foundation (top 1% of lawyers demonstrating integrity & dedication)
Cases before:
  United States Supreme Court
  Md. Court of Appeals
  Md. Court of Special Appeals
  Fourth Circuit Court of Appeals

Goals
Will increase efficiency of staff through reduce staff, supervision, and training. St. Mary's Co has the largest staff of proscecutors per capita of any County in MD, with one of the lowest conviction rates in the State. 

Will work to decrease incidents of Domestic Violence through Counseling, Protection, and if necessary stiffer Punishment Programs.

Will work to help Juvenile Offenders get back on right track with Education, Job Training, and Counseling Programs.

Will not offer Repeat Offenders, Career Criminals, Major Crime Offenders, and Drug Dealers slap on wrist plea bargains.

Will continue with programs like Project Graduation, and the County Bad Check Program.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 You are absolutely correct.  Rick Fritz and his friends raped Carla Bailey.  Most true countians know that as a truth.  My sister who knew them both well had absolutely no doubt that's what happened.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

vraiblonde said:


> I find it irritating when people call Fritz a "rapist"


----------



## Pete

Annoying_Boy said:


>



Lets examine this.  Other than the fact it plays right into your psychotic hatred of Fritz, why do you find her statement whistle worthy?


----------



## Themis

Pete said:


> Lets examine this.  Other than the fact it plays right into your psychotic hatred of Fritz, why do you find her statement whistle worthy?







bresamil said:


> Generally I ignore what you put up Clem_Shady but in this case..
> * You are absolutely correct.  Rick Fritz and his friends raped Carla Bailey.  Most true countians know that as a truth.  My sister who knew them both well had absolutely no doubt that's what happened.*


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Pete said:


> Lets examine this.  Other than the fact it plays right into your psychotic hatred of Fritz, why do you find her statement whistle worthy?



I just hate

RAPISTS!


----------



## Themis

Annoying_Boy said:


> I just hate
> 
> RAPISTS!


----------



## Annoying_Boy

vraiblonde said:


> BSGal is right.  Rossignol has been doing business in St. Mary's for as long as I can remember.  And he has backers that finance him, so he doesn't really have to turn a profit.  Why does he have these powerful backers and what are they getting out of it?  I have no idea.  But he's not going away, I guarantee you, whether his businesses get boycotted or not.
> 
> That whole "paper caper" episode is a great example of how it works with him.  He can print "Fritz Rapes Girl" on the front page in huge letters the day
> before election day, with no details unless you actually read the article on the inside.  And that's not considered a violation of any type.  But for off-duty deputies to *purchase* the papers with private money (not county funds) was ruled to be a violation of his freedom of the press.
> 
> Think about that - someone *buying* his papers is a violation of his rights.  And the county had to pay him big buckaroonies for it.  Your tax dollars at
> work.
> 
> Amazing.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

vraiblonde said:


> Yes he did and he knows he did. You don't have to take my word for it - I don't really care - but I worked on the Fritz campaign when he ran for States Attorney the first time.


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> "The following is the transcript of the ABC News program 20/20 which aired on Jan. 19th, 2000 featuring the saga of State's Attorney Richard Fritz and the election day story that appeared on our front page revealing that he and 2 others pled guilty to the rape of Carla Henning Bailey in 1964 when he was 18 and she was only 15."
> 
> *"CHRIS WALLACE What makes you think that a 15-year-old girl would willingly have sex with three young men one after another?"
> 
> "RICK FRITZ Happens all the time."*
> 
> ABC 20



*bresamil;Generally I ignore what you put up Clem_Shady but in this case..You are absolutely correct.  Rick Fritz and his friends raped Carla Bailey.  Most true countians know that as a truth.  My sister who knew them both well had absolutely no doubt that's what happened.*


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> "The following is the transcript of the ABC News program 20/20 which aired on Jan. 19th, 2000 featuring the saga of State's Attorney Richard Fritz and the election day story that appeared on our front page revealing that he and 2 others pled guilty to the rape of Carla Henning Bailey in 1964 when he was 18 and she was only 15."
> 
> "CHRIS WALLACE What makes you think that a 15-year-old girl would willingly have sex with three young men one after another?"
> 
> *"RICK FRITZ Happens all the time."*
> ABC 20
> 
> 
> Walter Dorsey fired Fritz for stealing drugs and money during night time raids with his long time companion Lyle Long. Walter was unable to bring charges against Fritz, because Tricky Dick had too many skeletons on Walter. Walter had just puchased 30 building permits just days prior to the new impact fee law when into effect. With the power of state's attorney comes the power to decide who faces justice, and who pay's a small fee and continues to deal drugs. Fritz is the king of the plea deal, and the king of inside drug trading. Look up the last 10 years of stats and you will find that Saint Mary's County leads the state in fixed court cases. That's how you win elections even though you are a rapist. Richard Fritz has gotten a lot of use from convicted drug felons in his persecution of John Mattingly. At what price to the Citizens of Saint Mary's?


----------



## hvp05

Since we should put so much stock in what Ken_Clem_Annoying_Turd says, let's consider some other things he said...


			
				20/20 transcript said:
			
		

> *CHRIS WALLACE (VO)*Do you think you’re objective. Do you think you’re even-handed?
> 
> *KEN ROSSIGNOL* Probably not.
> 
> ...
> 
> *CHRIS WALLACE (VO)* But timing wasn’t the only issue. Was that front-page headline an accurate description of the crime?
> Wouldn’t it have been more accurate to say he pled guilty to sex with an under-age girl? A lot more accurate then saying he pled guilty to rape.
> 
> *KEN ROSSIGNOL* Oh, that’s a good headline, I wish you were here at the time.
> 
> *CHRIS WALLACE* You make it sound like, well, it wouldn’t sell as many papers.
> 
> *KEN ROSSIGNOL* No, you said that. I didn’t say that.


----------



## JOKER




----------



## Annoying_Boy




----------



## Annoying_Boy

The following is the transcript of the ABC News program 20/20 which aired on Jan. 19th, 2000 featuring the saga of State's Attorney Richard Fritz and the election day story that appeared on our front page revealing that he and 2 others pled guilty to the rape of Carla Henning Bailey in 1964 when he was 18 and she was only 15."

*"CHRIS WALLACE What makes you think that a 15-year-old girl would willingly have sex with three young men one after another?"

"RICK FRITZ Happens all the time."*

ABC 20


----------



## County_Boy

*Where is the Loot?
$20,000 Still Missing*


----------



## Annoying_Boy

John Mattingly for States Attorney St. Mary's County Maryland


----------



## BadCat

This thread is the most viewed post on this forum.


----------



## Gilligan

BadCat said:


> This thread is the most viewed post on this forum.



Circuses have that effect sometimes. So do train wrecks. This has been some of both.


----------



## JOKER

*States Attorney Richard Fritz*
*Has received Election Endorsements*
*and support from*

St Mary's Co. Sheriff Tim Cameron

The ENTERPRISE newspaper

the Fraternal Order of Police

AMERICAN LEGION POST 238

The COUNTY TIMES

*Past St Marys County Sheriffs*
*Endorsing Richard Fritz for States Attorney*

Ben Burroughs

Wayne Pettit

Richard Voorhar

Candidate John Mattingly has received endorsements from only
Ken Rossignol, former owner/editor of the St Marys Today Tabloid
And maybe that backhanded endorsement he got from Judge Wallace


> "The two of you together (Mattingly & Brown) did operate your business corruptly,"
> Judge Wallace said, "in an effort to cheat other people."


----------



## BadCat

Richard Fritz's Smear Campaign

Since I made my announcement to run for State's Attorney, my opponent has used (or rather abused) the power of his office in an attempt to smear and discredit me. I want to take this opportunity to address the unfounded and baseless attacks leveled against me and my family by the current State's Attorney.

My opponent's accusations were totally without merit. An independent prosecutor was appointed and all charges were either dismissed or acquitted. The independent prosecutor Ms. Cumming, when asked why she dismissed the charges responded "because justice demanded it."

Fritz, the current State's attorney, manipulated the grand jury, presenting perjured testimony and manufactured evidence.

In addition, the Attorney Grievance Commission, the body responsible for policing attorneys' ethical conduct, also investigated all of the charges Fritz leveled against me. The Attorney Grievance Commission found no unethical conduct on my part in any of Fritz's accusations. I was wrongly accused, and justly exonerated both in the courts of law and before the Attorney Grievance Commission. Now, I will exonerate myself in the court of public opinion.

It is time to return justice to the courtroom, not the back-room. St. Mary's County deserves better and come Nov. 2nd we will take back our office of State's Attorney. I humbly ask for your support—vote John Mattingly for State's Attorney.

Learn More About The MOST IMPORTANT POLITICAL RACE in St. Mary's County @ JohnMattingly.com


----------



## Pete

BadCat said:


> Richard Fritz's Smear Campaign
> 
> Since I made my announcement to run for State's Attorney, my opponent has used (or rather abused) the power of his office in an attempt to smear and discredit me. I want to take this opportunity to address the unfounded and baseless attacks leveled against me and my family by the current State's Attorney.
> 
> My opponent's accusations were totally without merit. An independent prosecutor was appointed and all charges were either dismissed or acquitted. The independent prosecutor Ms. Cumming, when asked why she dismissed the charges responded "because justice demanded it."
> 
> Fritz, the current State's attorney, manipulated the grand jury, presenting perjured testimony and manufactured evidence.
> 
> In addition, the Attorney Grievance Commission, the body responsible for policing attorneys' ethical conduct, also investigated all of the charges Fritz leveled against me. The Attorney Grievance Commission found no unethical conduct on my part in any of Fritz's accusations. I was wrongly accused, and justly exonerated both in the courts of law and before the Attorney Grievance Commission. Now, I will exonerate myself in the court of public opinion.
> 
> It is time to return justice to the courtroom, not the back-room. St. Mary's County deserves better and come Nov. 2nd we will take back our office of State's Attorney. I humbly ask for your support—vote John Mattingly for State's Attorney.
> 
> Learn More About The MOST IMPORTANT POLITICAL RACE in St. Mary's County @ JohnMattingly.com



You know when I see this huge font I think "Red crayon"


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Pete said:


> You know when I see this huge font I think "Red crayon"



And if we give you a green crayon, what does that bring to mind?


----------



## JOKER

I heard that Mattingly
aways likes the GREEN


----------



## FireBrand

*fascinating video ....*

.... and you should keep this in mind for next spring !


----------



## Bay_Kat

Pete said:


> You know when I see this huge font I think "Red crayon"



4 days to go, I call it desperation.


----------



## Bay_Kat

FireBrand said:


> .... and you should keep this in mind for next spring !



That is helpful, thanks!


----------



## hvp05

Here's a funny photo...


----------



## Bean Machine

Just so you know, I voted for Fritz


----------



## FireBrand

Bean Machine said:


> Just so you know, I voted for Fritz


I'm gonna' write him in for Calvert Co. too


----------



## BadCat

I wonder if this thread will reach 70,000 views before Tuesday. 


Know the issues in the State's Attorney Race


----------



## Annoying_Boy

BadCat said:


> I wonder if this thread will reach 70,000 views before Tuesday.
> 
> 
> Know the issues in the State's Attorney Race



It's like a train wreck; they just can't stand not to look at what Fritz did.


----------



## hvp05

Someone said something about a train wreck?  Yes, Ken, we know you're proud of the Shiddy campaign you have led for Mattingly.   


Here's another funny photo...


----------



## Annoying_Boy

hvp05 said:


> Someone said something about a train wreck?  Yes, Ken, we know you're proud of the Shiddy campaign you have led for Mattingly.
> 
> 
> Here's another funny photo...



Hey copyright crybaby, did you get permission to use that photo?


----------



## hvp05

Annoying_Boy said:


> Hey copyright crybaby, did you get permission to use that photo?


Sure did.   

You might want to be careful, I found the Mattingly playbook laying around in another forum...


----------



## Annoying_Boy

hvp05 said:


> Sure did.
> 
> You might want to be careful, I found the Mattingly playbook lying around in another forum...



Vrai's gonna be in trouble, you posted copyright material.


----------



## hvp05

Annoying_Boy said:


> Vrai's gonna be in trouble, you posted copyright material.


When did you start worrying about anyone else but yourself?  Maybe you're not Rossignol after all.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

hvp05 said:


> When did you start worrying about anyone else but yourself?  Maybe you're not Rossignol after all.



Just showing you what a freaking hypocrite that you really are.


----------



## hvp05

Annoying_Boy said:


> Just showing you what a freaking hypocrite that you really are.


More of those crack reporting skills.   


Speaking of hypocrites...





Annoying_Boy said:


> You're quite offensive in your posts.


Thank goodness this forum will clear out in a couple days, after Fritz wins again.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

hvp05 said:


> More of those crack reporting skills.
> 
> 
> Speaking of hypocrites...
> Thank goodness this forum will clear out in a couple days, after Fritz wins again.



Yep, it'll go back to the two out of state loonies, you and Fat_Cat exchanging litter-box tales.


----------



## hvp05

Annoying_Boy said:


> Yep, it'll go back to the two out of state loonies


Is that a promise?      (As little as a Rossignol promise is worth...     But it's something.)


----------



## BillyC

*Fritz and his alcohol abuse.*

Is it true Mr. Fritz is an alcoholic?  Did he really get put in rehab, and is it true he falls off the wagon occasionally?  Or should I say often?  I'd like to know before I vote on tuesday.  I'd hate to vote for a child molestor that has a drinking problem.  If he's a drug dealer, or gives special treatment to drug dealers, then that's bad too.  Oh well, I guess I won't vote for him.  Too bad!


----------



## The-TRUTH

BillyC said:


> Is it true Mr. Fritz is an alcoholic?  Did he really get put in rehab, and is it true he falls off the wagon occasionally?  Or should I say often?  I'd like to know before I vote on tuesday.  I'd hate to vote for a child molestor that has a drinking problem.  If he's a drug dealer, or gives special treatment to drug dealers, then that's bad too.  Oh well, I guess I won't vote for him.  Too bad!




Ken, Not another one. Only one more Day!


----------



## BadCat

BillyC said:


> Is it true Mr. Fritz is an alcoholic?  Did he really get put in rehab, and is it true he falls off the wagon occasionally?  Or should I say often?  I'd like to know before I vote on tuesday.  I'd hate to vote for a child molestor that has a drinking problem.  If he's a drug dealer, or gives special treatment to drug dealers, then that's bad too.  Oh well, I guess I won't vote for him.  Too bad!



woa...


----------



## FireBrand

FireBrand said:


> .... and you should keep this in mind for next spring !


 
bump


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Vote Fritz out today!


----------



## awpitt

From the St. Mary's County Times Newspaper.........



> Breaking News
> Jaymi Sterling Resigns from State’s Attorneys Office
> 
> LEONARDTOWN, Md. - For the last nine and a half years, I had the distinct honor to serve the citizens of St. Mary’s County as an Assistant State’s Attorney, Senior Assistant State’s Attorney, Chief of Staff and Deputy State’s Attorney. On Wednesday, September 30, 2020 I submitted my resignation from the office.
> 
> In my most recent role as the Deputy State’s Attorney, I uncovered questionable financial and personnel practices. I took action to make sure these practices were reported to the appropriate authorities. In response, the State’s Attorney immediately demoted me for reporting these irregularities.
> 
> It is clear to me that I have an ethical and moral obligation to leave the office. I look back with pride on nearly a decade of pursuing justice for the citizens of St. Mary’s County. I am sad that I have no choice but to resign.
> 
> I want to thank you, the many wonderful people who I have worked with: the law enforcement officers who protect us all, the courtroom personnel who make our system work, our outstanding District and Circuit court judges, and the excellent defense counsel who show so much professionalism. I also want to thank the hardworking staff in the State’s Attorney’s office who help the important work in the office.
> 
> Serving the citizens of St. Mary’s County as a prosecutor has been the honor of a lifetime. Although I am disappointed to leave the office, I am hopeful my resignation is a touchpoint to start a culture change in the State’s Attorney’s Office that makes it more accountable to the citizens of St. Mary’s County.


----------



## vraiblonde

awpitt said:


> From the St. Mary's County Times Newspaper.........



I'll wait to hear what Fritz has to say before I decide to care about this.

If this guy is a prosecutor he's not a very good one, considering the rampant catch and release of criminals that goes on in the county.


----------



## Merlin99

vraiblonde said:


> I'll wait to hear what Fritz has to say before I decide to care about this.
> 
> If this guy is a prosecutor he's not a very good one, considering the rampant catch and release of criminals that goes on in the county.


This guy is a girl and the governors daughter



not that it has any bearing on this, just a clarification.


----------



## vraiblonde

Merlin99 said:


> This guy is a girl and the governors daughter
> 
> 
> 
> not that it has any bearing on this, just a clarification.



Whatevs.  If anything, that lowers my opinion.

What's she doing down there?


----------



## somdadmin




----------



## stgislander

Lots of old forum members that were before my time.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

I sat on a jury where Fritz was the prosecutor, he was not good, seemed I'll prepared and not a good speaker. A mistrial was declared because a consensus could not be reached. This was the third trial I've been a juror on and he was by far the worst of the three prosecutors, the other two were federal prosecutors.


----------



## glhs837

vraiblonde said:


> Whatevs.  If anything, that lowers my opinion.
> 
> What's she doing down there?



Well, for 9 years and eight months, she lived and worked here as a prosecutor. After she did some whistleblowing type stuff, she left and went to Anne Arundel to work. 









						Prosecutor’s office under investigation by county, $11k beach trip questioned
					

The state’s attorney’s office’s June trip to Ocean City is in question, as well as a proposed bonus to an administrative assistant, in an investigation into the office by St.




					www.somdnews.com
				




Was she laying the groundwork for her run back then? No way to know without the results of that investigation, which I dont think we have.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

glhs837 said:


> Well, for 9 years and eight months, she lived and worked here as a prosecutor. After she did some whistleblowing type stuff, she left and went to Anne Arundel to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prosecutor’s office under investigation by county, $11k beach trip questioned
> 
> 
> The state’s attorney’s office’s June trip to Ocean City is in question, as well as a proposed bonus to an administrative assistant, in an investigation into the office by St.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.somdnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was she laying the groundwork for her run back then? No way to know without the results of that investigation, which I dont think we have.


Sounds to me like they were having a boondoggle on the tax payers dime and got caught. A federal employee would not be able to do this without repercussions.


----------



## DaSDGuy

vraiblonde said:


> Well, it DOES happen all the time.  Even back in the day.
> 
> I must say, however, that if a 45 year old "crime" (and I put that in quotes because of the nature and speculation) is the best dirt they can dig up on Fritz, well....
> 
> Seriously, some of you talk about it like it happened just yesterday.  If he were truly a nefarious rapist bad guy, there'd be something more recent for us to point to.
> 
> 
> We're talking about a St. Mary's County States Attorney here, not the POTUS.  He is somewhat powerful in his little tiny pond, but a nobody in the grand scheme of things.  His 45 year old crime is well-known in this county, but the voters keep sending him back.  I think that pretty much answers your very loaded question.


He's our very own Mayor Barely. He's never got my vote, but neither did Brandon and we're stuck with them both.  Doing a good job? Hardly. Too many plea bargains that ended up early releases.


----------



## Merlin99

vraiblonde said:


> Whatevs.  If anything, that lowers my opinion.
> 
> What's she doing down there?


How about this, the cops are backing her and the defense attorney’s are backing him.


----------



## glhs837

PeoplesElbow said:


> Sounds to me like they were having a boondoggle on the tax payers dime and got caught. A federal employee would not be able to do this without repercussions.



Yep, no conference, lets go anyway. Call it "training".


----------



## Hijinx

This comes up each time Fritz runs and it appears it doesn't keep him from winning.

Now what I want to know is this. How about O'Connor, Why did he leave the PG police if he was a member? I don't know his background, but the rumor is he was told to leave or they would fire him. 
What is the story there.


----------



## glhs837

Hijinx said:


> This comes up each time Fritz runs and* it appears it doesn't keep him from winning.*
> 
> Now what I want to know is this. How about O'Connor, Why did he leave the PG police if he was a member? I don't know his background, but the rumor is he was told to leave or they would fire him.
> What is the story there.



What should keep him from winning is the catch and release BS that goes on constantly.


----------



## BadGirl

vraiblonde said:


> Whatevs.  If anything, that lowers my opinion.
> 
> What's she doing down there?


Well, to be fair, she married in to the Sterling family of Leonardtown.  It only makes sense that she'd want to live with her husband.


----------



## Hijinx

I have nothing against Jaymi Sterling, I will probably vote for her.

She and Hall are recommended by the FOP if that means anything.
I don't want O'Connor any where's near the Sherriff's office.
Nor his wife in the Commissioners.


----------



## vraiblonde

BadGirl said:


> Well, to be fair, she married in to the Sterling family of Leonardtown.  It only makes sense that she'd want to live with her husband.



If she's related to Larry Hogan I don't like her.


----------



## Monello

Fitz best hope they don't nominate him to the Supreme Court.  I don't want to look at CBF's face during confirmation hearings.


----------

